# The Best Chinese Skylines Thread



## GIGIGAGA

Shanghai is amazingly beautiful:nuts:


----------



## KlausDiggy

The tent-like structure on the left is a copy of the Tempodrom in Berlin (built 2001).

*Nanning*









*Berlin*








www.stephangrund.de









Axel.Mauruszat, http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/de/deed.en


----------



## JuanPaulo

edit


----------



## lowenmeister

JuanPaulo said:


> Would anybody know which city in China this is? :dunno:


Taichung,Taiwan

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taichung


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Oh. Thank you. I will remove the picture since it obviously does not belong in this thread :runaway:


----------



## little universe

^^

well, technically you can still call it a Chinese City cs the city's dwellers are predominantly ethnic Chinese. 


















*Beijing - 北京*










IMG_0222 Beijing Chaoyang business district by Jordan Pouille JOURNALIST, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州* 
Suzhou, No.2 City in Jiangsu Province, Eastern China





DYTIAM0 said:


>








​


----------



## Faisal Shourov

*Chengdu*


----------



## Faisal Shourov

*Chongqing*


----------



## JuanPaulo

Anybody knows which Chinese city this is? 


Checkin out the city! Taking Photos City View Great View Check This Out by keeter09, on Flickr


----------



## lowenmeister

JuanPaulo said:


> Anybody knows which Chinese city this is?


Dalian,Liaoning


----------



## little universe

SCROLL ------>>>>
​








*Guangzhou (Canton) - 广州*
Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China










Canton Panorama by Noah.Fang, on Flickr

​


----------



## nervyzombie

1. HK
2. Shanghai
3. Guangzhou
4. Shenzen 
5. Chongqing
6. Tianjin
7. Chengdu
8. Beijing
9. Nanjing
10. Shenyang


----------



## dfllyf

Guangzhou


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

The Peak by Demis de Haan, on Flickr


----------



## Hot Rod

Shanghai
HK
Guangzhou
Chongqing
Shenzhen

That is the undisputed big 5, you could change the order as city 1 opens towers vs city 2, but this is the top 5 in China, no question.


----------



## WingWing

Is this asian best skyline thread? Lol


----------



## saiho

^^
Pretty much. Before this thread was made the Best Asian Skyline Thread was getting rocked by Chinese Skylines. Even combined they didn't get the greatest share of posts but yet each one made the greatest impact, IYNWIM.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Shenzhen


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Chengdu


----------



## Dean_14

WingWing said:


> is taipei considered chinese city? what about sg?
> 
> just curious


What about Kuala Lumpur?? Lol
Majority living in kl = Chinese


----------



## little universe

^^

You guys overseas Chinese definitely contribute to China's soft power these days. 

China as a civilisation and a county is really blessed to have Chinese communities all around the world.  :cheers:












*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China




Untitled by Vincent Yi Zhang, on Flickr




Untitled by Vincent Yi Zhang, on Flickr


Untitled by Vincent Yi Zhang, on Flickr


Untitled by Vincent Yi Zhang, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
No.2 City in Guangdong Province, Southern China




a1788111 said:


>


all photos by a1788111 himself


​


----------



## little universe

*Wuxi - 无锡*
*Wuxi (无锡)* is the No.3 City in Eastern China's Jiangsu Province, after *Nanjing* & *Suzhou*



By *我爱摩天楼* from gaoloumi.com















































​


----------



## WingWing

Dean_14 said:


> What about Kuala Lumpur?? Lol
> Majority living in kl = Chinese


Malaysia still majority malay


Except for few cities like kl and penang


----------



## Dean_14

WingWing said:


> Malaysia still majority malay
> 
> 
> Except for few cities like kl and penang


aren't we talk about Chinese "cities"?


----------



## Yellow Fever

Should be the cities in greater China.


----------



## wino

> Guangzhou (or *Canton*) - 广州
> Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China


I just learned something today.. 
I basically knew that Canton is a Chinese city my whole life... (pretty popular in Manila, basically because of a "noodle influence").. but didn't know it is actually Guangzhou.

for Shanghai, it's the "spring rolls influence'

Filipinos would understand this.


----------



## WingWing

Canton is like their province (cmiiw) and the people called cantonese, their popular with their tasty food. 


Going this thursday!


----------



## Yellow Fever

In china people say Guangzhou and the hongers say Canton. They are the same thing.


----------



## wino

^^ Now I know!! 
I will call it Canton now.


----------



## Dean_14

Yellow Fever said:


> In china people say Guangzhou and the hongers say Canton. They are the same thing.


Guangzhou = Guangfu (广府）？


----------



## Yellow Fever

Yes it is.


----------



## Eric Offereins

My top 3:

1 Shanghai and Shenzhen (equal)
3 Guangzhou


----------



## little universe

^^

Hong Kong is not even in your Top 3 ?! 





Yellow Fever said:


> Should be the cities in greater China.


^^

Taiwanese forum members would probably hate you, mod! 














*Hong Kong - 香港*



DSC00538 by 少東咖喱, on Flickr






​


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*TOP 10 my opinion:*

1- Hong Kong
2- Shanghai
3- Guangzhou
4- Shenzhen
5- Chongqing
6- Tianjin
7- Nanjing
8- Beijing
9- Shenyang
10- Hangzhou


----------



## Hudson11

Guangzhou


gz by liangyi11361, on Flickr


----------



## GIGIGAGA

1.Shanghai
2.Hongkong
3.Shenzhen
4.Guangzhou
5.Beijing
6.Chongqing
7.Nanjing
8.Tianjin
9.Wuxi
10.Shenyang
11.Chengdu
12.Hangzhou
13.Suzhou
14.Dalian
15.Qingdao
16.Ningbo
17.Nanning
18.Wuhan
19.Changsha
20.Nanchang
Besides, Guiyang, Liuzhou, Kunming etc. will also be great!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shenyang, China*


Shengjing Theater by asorrell80, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Hangzhou, Zhejiang


钱江新城 by imwewe, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Shenzhen


----------



## fangxing

ningbo china 
455.00M









www.stcasting.com www.dhigroup.net


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Beijing, China*


IMG_6708 Beijing Business District early in the morning. View over skyline by Jordan Pouille JOURNALIST, on Flickr


IMG_6726 Beijing business district, Chaoyang, Skyline view early in the morning by Jordan Pouille JOURNALIST, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

The smoke from industrial area in last pic degrade the skyline!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chengdu


----------



## RandersFrejaFan

Shenzhen looks awesome !


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Macau


----------



## Hudson11

Chongqing


IMG_4662 by Гок, on Flickr


重慶渝中panorama by Гок, on Flickr

Shenzhen


shenzhen skyline by Гок, on Flickr

Guangzhou


canton skyline by Гок, on Flickr


Canton skyline panorama by Гок, on Flickr

Tianjin


紫峰大廈 內透 by Гок, on Flickr


IMG_4161 by Гок, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Hudson11 said:


> Tianjin
> 
> 
> 紫峰大廈 內透 by Гок, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4161 by Гок, on Flickr



These 2 pictures are of Nanjing.


----------



## Hudson11

^^ epic fail on my part. I think I was looking at photos of Tianjin before I posted that. :|


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK


The tallest view, Hong Kong, 2014 by Urban and landscape photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ateenschen/15965397742/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Shenzhen


----------



## JuanPaulo

Guangzhou, Guangdong


DSC08715 by bernhardtphilipp, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky

I will visit China for the first time in two weeks! Will visit Hong Kong, Macau, Shenzhen and Guangzhou. It will be very exciting to compare the cities, and watch the skylines. Promise lots of photos!


----------



## Hudson11

*Chongqing*


China Road Trip 45 by FXTC, on Flickr


Chongqing 2014 by Andysharpsky, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Shanghai and its supertalls


新地平线 / new skyline by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16238428898/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Hudson11

Nanjing


Zifeng Tower - 紫峰大厦 by Jordi Payà Canals, on Flickr


skyline of Nanjing by Jordi Payà Canals, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Shenzhen*
Untitled by Tai Ng, on Flickr
Untitled by Tai Ng, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Chongqing*
Chongqing Jiangmen by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

nice orange lights :cheers:


----------



## Vergelf

*Chongqing*
Chongqing Hornet by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


----------



## lowenmeister

*SHENZHEN*
originally posted on gaoloumi by burjkhalifa


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chongqing


Chongqing Forest by Tao Long, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

In no particlar order: 
Hong Kong (impressive density and great setting with the water and the mountains),
Shanghai (massive city, I love the big 3), 
Shenzhen (massive city, impressive clusters and nice parks in between),
Guanzhou (small but dense and well balanced cluster, great designs).


----------



## CHINA0086

Nice skylines


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing Xinjiekou - 南京 新街口 *
Nanjing, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



DSC_7709 by Alexander Tong, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao - 青岛 *
Qingdao, the Largest City in Shandong Province, Northern China


Tranquility Mirror by Yixun Sun, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海 *



Golden Shanghai by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr


Before Typhoon by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*Central West Shanghai (Jing'an District) - 上海 静安区 *



stormside by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


best colour (1 of 1) by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr









​


----------



## Vergelf

*Dalian*
This is Dalian. by Shuai Jin, on Flickr


----------



## Omida

*Shanghai*

Shanghai


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Hong Kong before the Dawn by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Chongqing*
Chongqing city skyline panorama by Iurii Shirkin, on Flickr
Chongqing skyline by Iurii Shirkin, on Flickr


----------



## teddybear

Shanghai!

I can see Chongqing is coming.. in the future Chongqing skyline might looks better. imo, there are more works to be done on the city and also the river.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chongqing, China*

Chongqing city skyline panorama by Iurii Shirkin, on Flickr


----------



## selos25

Shanghai for me!


----------



## dragon2536

Mahanakorn


----------



## dragon2536

*Tower*

Mahanakorn
The River Tower A


----------



## little universe

*SHANGHAI - 上海* 



Shanghai now by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr


Shanghai now by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*SHANGHAI - 上海* 




G20 is doing Wonders by Yee Kim, on Flickr


Cityscape of Shanghai City by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr








Shanghai 36 by george nuich, on Flickr


proper stretch by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*SHANGHAI - 上海* 




夕阳 by Cameradoggy, on Flickr


sunset of July by Black station, on Flickr


sloping light by Black station, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*GUANGZHOU - 广州 *




Untitled by Hartfried Schmid, on Flickr












​


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Hangzhou*



oscillation said:


> by moyan808
> via *847 003 960*


---


----------



## Faisal Shourov

*Hangzhou*


----------



## A Chicagoan

Shanghai.

http://media.***********.com/videos...from-day-to-night-video-id497374572?s=640x640 (link won't work)

Beijing.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/81/View_of_Beijing.jpg


----------



## A Chicagoan

A Chicagoan said:


> Shanghai.
> 
> http://media.***********.com/videos...from-day-to-night-video-id497374572?s=640x640 (link won't work)
> 
> Beijing.
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/81/View_of_Beijing.jpg


It's media.***********.com. The middle part just won't show.

Edit: *********** in the middle.

Edit: Backwards, it's segamiytteg.


----------



## little universe

*Nanchang - 南昌*
Capital of Jiangxi Province, Central China




By *Keith Au* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25878680514/sizes/l




By *David Han* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/shota_nuke/28897143851/sizes/l










​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing - 南京*
Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



Skyline of Nanjing City at Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr


FEEL Nanjing by Yixun Sun, on Flickr


FEEL Nanjing by Yixun Sun, on Flickr


Skyline of Nanjing City at Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr


Skyline of Nanjing City at Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr











​


----------



## goschio

Most Chinese skyline is just sea of high-rises. Hong Kong has most character IMO.

Qingdao and Nanjing are good too.


----------



## CHINA0086

*Tianjin*


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都* 
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China



_DSC1585-Pano-编辑 by shihan shan, on Flickr


Lightning in Chengdu by shihan shan, on Flickr


_DSC2265-编辑 by shihan shan, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州 *
Suzhou City, No.2 City of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



From *Ming* until Late *Qing Dynasty* (circa mid-14th-century to mid-19th-century), Suzhou was China's Economic, Cultural, and Commercial Center (like today's Shanghai, its neighbouring city).
Suzhou was usually twinned with the nearby city *Hangzhou* in ancient China for their beautiful cityscapes and opulence. 
There was the Chinese saying, "Heaven Above, Suzhou and Hangzhou below." (上有天堂, 下有苏杭)

The City is renowned for its dozens of *Classical Chinese Scholars' Gardens* (9 of them have been listed as UNESCO World Heritage Sites), canals, stone bridges, pagodas, and historical waterfront districts. 





DSC_7941 by Crosa, on Flickr


DSC_7940 by Crosa, on Flickr


DSC_7929 by Crosa, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州 *
Suzhou City, No.2 City of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



2016 苏州金鸡湖-5 by Baishiya 白石崖, on Flickr


2016 苏州金鸡湖-9562 by Baishiya 白石崖, on Flickr





















​


----------



## little universe

SCROLL 》》》》》》》》》》》》

​










*Beijing (Peking) - 北京 *
The Great Capital City of the People's Republic of China



By *Chas Pope* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chaspope/30084089775/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chaspope/29393940954/sizes/l








​


----------



## ftre

*Xiamen*









http://hichinatour.com/china_map/city_xiamen_City_Nightlife.html









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robertlio/299442625


















http://dolphinairline.blogspot.com.br/2009/09/xiamen.html


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Central Oasis by Bryan Leung, on Flickr

Giant by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_3141 by lok, on Flickr


----------



## ftre

11 cities at night: Dalian, Shenzhen, Chongqing, Tianjin, Qingdao, Guangzhou, Shanghai, Hangzhou, Xi'an, Beijing and Chengdu.


----------



## Vergelf

*Weihai*
way high in Weihai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*TONGLU*





































http://www.jx76.cn/53.html


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*YONGKANG*








































































http://www.yksyw.com/newsdetail.asp?id=190


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Beginning of the day by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州 *
Suzhou City, No.2 City of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China




Suzhou Skyline at beautiful sunset by Linfu Feng, on Flickr


Colorful sunset in Suzhou by Linfu Feng, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州 *
Suzhou City, No.2 City of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



SIP Suzhou skyline at sunset by Linfu Feng, on Flickr


Suzhoy night city lights by Linfu Feng, on Flickr










​


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Weihai

Weihai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai

drama in the city - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

river view by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai Shines by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

above all by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Dalian


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Nanjing


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Qingdao


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Nanchang


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Tianjin


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^













































by zhen-vision on weibo.com


----------



## Vergelf

*Shenzhen*
Library, SUSTech, Shenzhen by Su Chen, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

*Hefei*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^




































by Shi Xiaolong from weibo


----------



## little universe

^^

That Beijing photo is nearly 5 years old.
By saying that, it provided a vintage view with *Beijing's CBD* (East Beijing), Forbidden City (Central Beijing) and *Financial Street Area* (Inner West Beijing) all in one perspective.
The photo was taken from the *Central Radio & TV Tower * by the way.



More up to date Beijing CBD Skyline from the Former Royal *Jingshan Park*:

By *Dylan Panda* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dypanda/31903391614/sizes/l











​


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao (or Tsingtao) - 青岛*
Largest City in Shandong Province, Northern China



skyline panorama. Qingdao by Patrick Altimira, on Flickr


summer time. Qingdao by Patrick Altimira, on Flickr


pier. Qingdao by Patrick Altimira, on Flickr












​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Urumqi*:
Urumqi skyline by lok, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*The Largest Chinese City*


By *基诺 Genovision* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/31637078514/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/32283600671/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/32241854621/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/32362258915/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/29316832743/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/28429073084/sizes/l








​


----------



## little universe

*The Largest Chinese City*



By *基诺 Genovision* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/32304023575/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/31761736055/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/31617883696/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/33064247392/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/33352046286/sizes/l








​


----------



## little universe

*The Largest Chinese City*



By *基诺 Genovision* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/32006461132/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/32362449635/sizes/l










https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/28751666972/sizes/l







​


----------



## little universe

*The Largest Chinese City*


By *基诺 Genovision* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/27914388341/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/27367075593/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/28736706355/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/27072012714/sizes/l









​


----------



## little universe

*Xiamen (Or Amoy) - 厦门*
No.2 City of Fujian Province, Eastern China



05791-Xiamen by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr


05975-Xiamen by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr


05965-Xiamen by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr


06130-Xiamen by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr









​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Macau:*
Macau Skyline by Adrian Milne, on Flickr

Boat light trail, Luzes de um barco by Tiago Afonso, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Tianjin*

Tour du thuyen 5 sao - Du lịch nước ngoài - Du lịch cao cấp Star Travel by duthuyen5sao, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州 *
No.2 City of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



Suzhou Industrial Park by Daniel Han, on Flickr


Lookout by Daniel Han, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
No.2 City in Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *Edwin陳* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/edwinchen/31703445093/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/edwinchen/32362846972/sizes/l










​


----------



## Vergelf

*Guangzhou*
RFPH01 by kelvin h, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Shenzhen:*
Shenzhen panorama by lok, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Chengdu*

Chengdu south district panorama by Philippe LEJEANVRE, on Flickr

Chengdu Global Center panorama at blue hour by Philippe LEJEANVRE, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^I actually posted that photo earlier on this page: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138846117&postcount=343

*Wuxi:*
Wuxi skyline by Alberto Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Among all cities that i have been to


Heres my ranking

1. Shanghai
2. Hong kong
3. Guangzhou
4. Shenzhen
5. Beijing
6. Nanjing
7. Tianjin
8. Macau
9. Hangzhou
10. Suzhou



Never been to chongqing, chengdu and other cities


----------



## little universe

^^

Hi Double-Wing,

I didn't know you've been to so many places in China. Good on you.

I agree with you on most of the list expect that you placing Macau before Hangzhou and Suzhou. 
Those towers in Macau look so tacky and Las-Vegas-ish, I would reluctant to list its skyline in China's top 20. :yuck:


​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China


Tianjin al atardecer by Alexxandra R. Duschner, on Flickr











​


----------



## KavirajG

WingWing said:


> Among all cities that i have been to
> 
> 
> Heres my ranking
> 
> 1. Shanghai
> 2. Hong kong
> 3. Guangzhou
> 4. Shenzhen
> 5. Beijing
> 6. Nanjing
> 7. Tianjin
> 8. Macau
> 9. Hangzhou
> 10. Suzhou
> 
> 
> 
> Never been to chongqing, chengdu and other cities


^^ Chengdu is great...very cosmopolitan...great food and numerous beautiful cultural sites and landmarks!


----------



## KavirajG

*Dalian​*
Dalian downtown #downtown#trasportation#skyline #cityscapes #city #skycraper#roof#aerial #urban #modern #architecture #city #compositionkillers #street#roof#building#urban #architecture #town#veichle #dalian #China #raidyphotography by Raidy RC, on Flickr

#downtown#trasportation#skyline #cityscapes #city #streets_vision#skycraper#roof#aerial #urban #modern #architecture #city #street#roof#cars#building#urban #architecture#compositionkillers #town#traffic #veichle #dalian #China #raidyphotography by Raidy RC, on Flickr

Traffic #downtown#trasportation#skyline #cityscapes #city #skycraper#roof#aerial #urban #modern #architecture #city #street#roof#cars#building#urban #architecture#compositionkillers #town#traffic #veichle #dalian #China #raidyphotography by Raidy RC, on Flickr​


----------



## null

Fuzhou


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Nanning:*
Nanning Skyline from Qing Xiu Shan Park by leej_1956, on Flickr


Nanning Skyline - Again by Paul Brockmann, on Flickr


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^meanwhile....


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Shenzhen by 503 579 524


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Changsha:*

今日长沙。 changsha skyline by chiawaycloud, on Flickr

长沙 skyline changsha by chiawaycloud, on Flickr

Changsha skyline 长沙 by chiawaycloud, on Flickr


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Tianjin


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai*

Heart of Shanghai by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## sepul

little universe said:


> *Macau - 澳门*
> Macau Special Administrative Region, Southern China
> 
> 
> 
> Macau/... by Stan Janowicz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ​


This is *WOW.* So alien looking.


Another Chinese skyline I really like is Chongqing. Unfortunately, even though the skyline is ahh-mazing, there seems to be few good pictures of Chongqing full skyline.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^How about this one?
Chongqing city skyline panorama by Iurii Shirkin, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*



Hongkong harbour cruise by Linfu Feng, on Flickr


View of Hongkong by Linfu Feng, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (Nanking) - 南京*
Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



南京鸡鸣寺 by ALEX LEUNG, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (Canton) - 广州*
Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China



City of GZ by ALEX LEUNG, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China



Mina Guli by Mina Guli, on Flickr


Mina Guli by Mina Guli, on Flickr










​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chengdu:*
Chengdu skyline panorama by Philippe Lejeanvre - 乐让菲力, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*


CBD Pano Night Beijing China 中国北京大北窑夜景 by Dennis Wu, on Flickr


CBD Night Beijing China 中国北京大北窑之夜 by Dennis Wu, on Flickr











​


----------



## Yellow Fever

Taipei

IMG_0295-97_stitch by JIMI_lin, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^Are photos of Taiwanese cities allowed on this thread? Oh well, it is the Republic of *China*.

*Xiamen:*
Skyline Xiamen by Sebastian Dichmann, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Wuhan - 武汉*
Capital of Hubei Province, Central China



Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> by evankid​





Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> http://tpic.home.news.cn/xhForum/xhdisk003/M00/4B/F9/wKhJCldOz28EAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA346.jpg





Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> by JerryWH​




Wuhan Aerial-19 by Fast Dove, on Flickr









​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Beijing:*
Good Night Beijing - skyline at night by patuffel, on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

*Wuhan*


----------



## null

Xiamen


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai
*​
Up close and personal with the Big 3 in Shanghai by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr

Rippled Clouds over the City by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

^^

null, can't see yr Xiamen photo hno:










*Suzhou - 苏州*
Suzhou City, No.2 City of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China




KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> *Suzhou*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chen Yining Shady​








​


----------



## CHINA0086

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> null, can't see yr Xiamen photo hno:


Here.


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*



20160522-IMG_5018-全景 by Louis Lee, on Flickr


20160522-IMG_4966 by Louis Lee, on Flickr


20160522-IMG_5075-全景-2 by Louis Lee, on Flickr


20160522-IMG_5068 by Louis Lee, on Flickr











​


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*KUNMING*



























by KINDLE


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*TIANJIN*









by 蓝色天际线









by muxuan1983









by muxuan1983


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
No.2 City in Guangdong Province, Southern China



梅林水库步道 by KGZeng, on Flickr











​


----------



## Vergelf

*Shanghai*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Dawn of The Peak by Mahalarp Teeradechyothin, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai*​
View from breakfast at Park Hyatt Shanghai by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Sanya - 三亚*
Sanya City, No.2 City in Hainan Province, Southern China




20170403_145244 by dent_victor, on Flickr











​


----------



## KavirajG

*Hong Kong*

Room view by Radim Svoboda, on Flickr

Reflection on the table (explored) by Radim Svoboda, on Flickr

Views by Radim Svoboda, on Flickr


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Changsha by xiaomianlong on gaoloumi:


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*LINYI*

















































































by 青青小筑


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*HANGZHOU*



























by 杭州无名氏


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

The Island by Mahalarp Teeradechyothin, on Flickr


----------



## Jamally

Shenzhen skyline


----------



## CHINA0086

*Nanchang,Jiangxi Province*


----------



## oliver999

xi'an city
photo by 企业号大旅行家 http://jiantuku.com/#/


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*TAIYUAN*









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201601/09/011209nycnopgzb26b1mbj.jpg









http://pic2.qnpic.com/doimg/fanjoin/895d82b6/













































by 白云风


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*XI'AN*









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201705/25/232754ag5e5gsnpn8b7wn1.jpg


----------



## CHINA0086

*Qingdao,Shandong Province*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Changchun:*
长春市南湖 Changchun Lakefront by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## JMS9

What an awesome pedestrian bridge over the river in those TAIYUAN shots!


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆* 
SW China



0442 by Rogue, on Flickr


0728 by Rogue, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou - 杭州*
Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China



滨江新城.杭州 by cs 1867, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/35088345276/sizes/l










​


----------



## little universe

*Shenyang - 沈阳*
Capital of Liaoning Province, NE China










P1090600_DMC-GX85_1_640_7.1_200_22.0 mm_LUMIX G VARIO 12-60_F3.5-5.6 by Kian j, on Flickr









P1090712_DMC-GX85_1_1250_8.0_200_40.0 mm_OLYMPUS M.40-150mm F2.8 by Kian j, on Flickr









P1090574_DMC-GX85_1_500_10.0_200_22.0 mm_LUMIX G VARIO 12-60_F3.5-5.6 by Kian j, on Flickr











​


----------



## JMS9

I really like those two skylines. Architecturally pleasing and innovative and there's not an obnoxious 1,400 footer surrounded by a dozen 400" towers like in some, a lot, of Chinese cities.


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州*
Suzhou City, No.2 City of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










Suzhou by Vink Fan, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing Hexi New CBD - 南京 河西中央商务区*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










https://www.flickr.com/photos/east_ocean_goekay/34858839041/sizes/l








​


----------



## little universe

*Xiamen (or Amoy) - 厦门*
Xiamen City, No.2 City in Fujian Province, Eastern China



廈門 鼓浪嶼 Kulangsu Amoy by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


從鼓浪嶼看 廈門雙塔- 世茂海峽大廈 view Xiamen Shimao Straits Tower from Kulangsu by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


厦门东南国际航运中心 Xiamen Southeast International Shipping Center by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, No.2 City of Guangdong Province, Southern China



深圳一瞥 by KGZeng, on Flickr


深圳一瞥 by KGZeng, on Flickr











​


----------



## null

Xuzhou - 徐州


----------



## CHINA0086

Wuhan


----------



## oliver999

贵阳 guiyang city
a city in the huge mountains -----guiyang city www.shijuezhongguo.com.cn


----------



## Vergelf

*Shenyang 沈阳市*, Liaoning Province
P1100147 by Kian j, on Flickr


----------



## african

Hong Kong









Hong Kong city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

This has to be one of the best HK pics that I've ever seen.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Fuzhou:*

Fuzhou Taixi CBD [CC BY-SA 4.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0)], by Listwiseafford (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou - 杭州*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China



Raffles City_1 by RAYMOND TAM PHOTO - ONEPLUS STUDIO PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr





Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> by ©moyan808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by ©口口Hyman
> 
> ​










​


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Those "opened zipper" towers are gorgeous! :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China



IMG_6495-Pano by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


凌晨五点的妖都 by ALEX LEUNG, on Flickr


羊城东望 by ALEX LEUNG, on Flickr


IMG_2996 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China



Tianjin skyline by Achim Höfling, on Flickr


FullSizeRender 33 by tianjin street, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/34285332762/sizes/l










​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China



#City #Sunset #Ingerschina #Tianjin #Architecture #SonyA7ii #Zeiss #天津 #爬楼 #建筑 #VSCO by Steffan Chen, on Flickr


DSC00169 by Steffan Chen, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



Renaissance Nanjing Olympic Center by 一恒 端, on Flickr












​


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Shenzhen by 浪迹一生


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Qingdao:*

Vue sur Huangdao depuis Tangdaowan Park.1 by Antoine 49, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

"weather" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Ningbo Yinzhou CBD - 宁波 鄞州商务区*
Ningbo City, No.2 City of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


*Ningbo* is the 2nd Largest City of Zhejiang Province. The Port of Ningbo is the 2nd busiest Port in China only after the Port of Shanghai.
Yinzhou CBD (or South CBD) is one of Ningbo's 3 CBDs, the other two are the Sanjiangkou CBD (Old Downtown) and Jiangdong CBD (East CBD)





Ningbo @night by Alex Tao Wang, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Jing'an District - 上海 静安区*
Central West Shanghai 



我爱上海-车水马龙-f by James Yu, on Flickr











​


----------



## KavirajG

Shanghai​
Shanghai-skysraper-wallpaper by Cô Cô, on Flickr

#shanghai #陆家嘴 by emotinarox, on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

*Zhuhai.*

by _ buzzbuzz _


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai*

Shanghai by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr

Shanghai by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Shenzhen*
繁華 by Raymond Ling, on Flickr
金鈎 by Raymond Ling, on Flickr
雞公嶺全景 by Raymond Ling, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Tianjin*

view from Tianjin Eye by Achim Höfling, on Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

*Chongqing*

By _大冲_ from Gaoloumi.


----------



## little universe

*Dalian Xinghaiwan Area - 大连 星海湾 *
Dalian City, No.2 City of Liaoning Province, NE China










https://www.flickr.com/photos/thomas_lim2011/35835330163/sizes/l











​


----------



## george_costanza

*Xiamen*


----------



## little universe

*Beijing (or Peking) - 北京*



Taking the shinnest star in the sky by Leon Guo, on Flickr


Peking Big V by Leon Guo, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Dalian - 大连*
No.2 City of Liaoning Province, NE China



Dalian's skyline by Achim Höfling, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen Nanshan District Skyline - 深圳南山区天际线*
Shenzhen City, No.2 City of Guangdong Province, Southern China



Shenzhen Bay Park at Golden Hour by Huy Bui Van, on Flickr


Shenzhen Bay Park at Golden Hour by Huy Bui Van, on Flickr


Shenzhen Bay Park at Golden Hour by Huy Bui Van, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China



Tianjin Haihe River at Grand Canal confluence by Bruce in Beijing, on Flickr


Tianjin 001 by Bruce in Beijing, on Flickr









​


----------



## jutyjghnjgf

*Guangzhou*










*Hong Kong*










*Beijing*


----------



## _Night City Dream_

^^
The first one is Shanghai, not Guangzhou.


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*HUZHOU*









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201612/09/003058s9xgyjjemqdkdj18.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*ZHUHAI*









by buzzbuzz


----------



## george_costanza

*Xiamen*


----------



## roguelich

*Shenzhen*
Overlooking Shenzhen from Diwang Building, Shun Hing Square by bashob86, on Flickr
Shenzhen seen from Lianhuashan by bashob86, on Flickr
Futian CBD, Shenzhen by bashob86, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Chongqing*
SesameHoo-9173 by Hoo Sesame, on Flickr
SesameHoo-7449 by Hoo Sesame, on Flickr
SesameHoo-8989 by Hoo Sesame, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*




The city of ShangHai... ... by Zhaohui Yang, on Flickr


The city of ShangHai... ... by Zhaohui Yang, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州*
Suzhou City, No.2 City of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



IMG_4143 by SH Tsai, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou Wulinmen Area - 杭州 武林门*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Wulinmen Area is the southern terminal of the ancient *Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal (京杭大运河)*. You can see the last bend of Grand Canal from the photo.




Golden Hour by Oidoy, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Nanchang - 南昌*
Nanchang City, Capital of Jiangxi Province, Central China



@Architizer​ has recognized the innovative use of glass in Jiangxi Nanchang Greenland Central Plaza, Parcel A, naming the project a finalist in the #ArchitizerAwards. The twin, 303-meter-tall towers’ square footprints rotate 45 degrees as they rise, and a by raleigh fisher, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Xiamen (or Amoy) - 厦门*
Xiamen City, No.2 City of Fujian Province, Eastern China




*Southeast Xiamen (Xiamen's Old Downtown)*


Xiamen skyline sunset by lok, on Flickr






*East Xiamen (Xiamen's New CBD)*


观音山 by lok, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Fuzhou - 福州 *
Fuzhou City, Capital of Fujian Province, Eastern China



Fuzhou flower world by lok, on Flickr










​


----------



## KlausDiggy

little universe said:


> *Tianjin - 天津*
> 
> 
> Tianjin 001 by Bruce in Beijing, on Flickr


epic


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海 *



Incredible visibility by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr


Shanghai by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr


Before sunset by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, No.2 City of Guangdong Province, Southern China



IMG_1217 by Pico.C.Potato, on Flickr


IMG_1150 by Pico.C.Potato, on Flickr


IMG_1175 by Pico.C.Potato, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Taipei - 臺北*
Capital of Republic of China (also known as Taiwan) 



Xinyi, Taipei. by Hayden Liu, on Flickr


NanGang by Hayden Liu, on Flickr


Taipei by Hayden Liu, on Flickr












​


----------



## roguelich

*Shenzhen* (深圳市)

Untitled by inkelv1122, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Puxi, Shanghai - 上海浦西*




Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Light City by Black station, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou - 杭州*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China



Green Canal by Andy Brandl, on Flickr


City Greens HZ by Andy Brandl, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China



2018.01.12 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


Blue Gold by Kevin Ho, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Xiamen (or Amoy) - 厦门*
Xiamen City, No.2 City of Fujian Province, Eastern China



Xiamen by Karlo Dabo, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Shenyang - 沈阳*
Shenyang City, Capital of Liaoning Province, NE China



P1140308 by Kian j, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China



Chongqing, China by Mikke Bergström, on Flickr












​


----------



## Bahromovies

Amazing Hong Kong


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen Futian District - 深圳福田区*
Futian District, Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China




IMG_3280 by Hendrik M., on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen Nanshan District - 深圳南山区*
Nanshan District, Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China



Shenzhen Bay Skyline Sunset by Christian Eberle, on Flickr












​


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Hong Kong Skyline at Sunrise by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Taipei - 臺北 (台北)*
Taipei City, Capital of *Republic of China* (Commonly Known as Taiwan)




台北101 by Banny Wu, on Flickr












​


----------



## roguelich

*Hong Kong | 香港*

Panorama of Hong Kong City skyline by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr
Hong Kong City skyline at sunrise. Hongkong skyscraper view from The peak by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Old Downtown（Huangpu District) after Snow - 雪后上海黄浦区*
Huangpu District, Shanghai Municipality, Eastern China

Huangpu District and Hongkou District formed *Shanghai's former British and American Concession (上海公共租界)*
Shanghai's the other famous *French Concession (上海法租界)* is in today's Luwan and Xuhui Districts.











Shanghai by laona, on Flickr











​


----------



## roguelich

*Nanjing | 南京市*
Jiangsu

Skyline of Urban Nanjing City at Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Thanks to General Huo

80-100 billion pixels:

Shanghai

http://www.bigpixel.cn/t/5834170785f26b37002af46d



Shenzhen

http://www.bigpixel.cn/t/5834170785f26b37002af46f



Beijing
https://www.sigoo.com/beijing-skyline-360-panorama-on-central-radio-tv-tower


Guangzhou

http://www.bigpixel.cn/t/5834170785f26b37002af46e


Hong Kong

http://www.bigpixel.cn/t/5834170785f26b37002af474



Tianjin
https://www.sigoo.com/tianjing-360-panorama-on-tianjing-tv-tower


Qingdao

http://www.bigpixel.cn/t/57ecedae64b1bf2050ab00c4


Harbin covered with snow

https://www.sigoo.com/harbin-360-panorama-in-the-winter



Zhengzhou
https://www.sigoo.com/zhengzhou-360-panorama-on-qianxi-plaza


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*




oscillation said:


> by* Hi_Siri*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *by 天澤* Tian ze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​












​


----------



## little universe

*Changsha - 长沙*
Changsha City, Capital of Hunan Province, Central China




Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> http://wx2.sinaimg.cn/large/bcd36086gy1fniw06wqxqj21kw0jzwtt.jpg
> ​













​


----------



## little universe

*Xi'an - 西安*
Xi'an City, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China


*Xi'an*, formerly known as *Chang'an*, was the ancient capital of China for most of the 1st millennium.





oscillation said:


> by  名字儿 via myway1943





oscillation said:


> via myway1943[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via myway1943
> 
> http://wx1.sinaimg.cn/large/65afeeb4ly1fna25w14tfj21eu0u0tde.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​












​


----------



## little universe

*Kunming - 昆明*
Kunming City, Capital of Yunnan Province, SW China



昆明 by aaaaa1903, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*



IMG_20180306_123941 by Turtle Qiu, on Flickr


IMG_2264 by Turtle Qiu, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China



Guangzhou new axis by Kevin Ho, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*



LIGHT SHOW by Derry Ainsworth, on Flickr


URBAN RIVER by Derry Ainsworth, on Flickr


Summer in the City by Derry Ainsworth, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*



Object of De$ire by Derry Ainsworth, on Flickr


City Connect #hongkong #skyline #city #asia #travel #aerial #drone by Derry Ainsworth, on Flickr


Dancing in the Night #hongkong #skyline #dji #aerial #drone #perspective #asia #travel #architecture #night #cityscape #urban #landscape by Derry Ainsworth, on Flickr


Electric City #hongkong #aerial by Derry Ainsworth, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Taipei - 臺北*
Capital of Republic of China (also known as Taiwan)




Taipei skyline and cityscape at twilight 2018 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


Taipei Cityscape at twilight 2018 晚安台北 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*


By *JI ZHOU* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/subwayzhou/36692357332/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/subwayzhou/38821489481/sizes/l












​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州*
Suzhou City, No.2 City of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



Sunrise at Jinji Lake in Suzhou by asusmt, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Xiamen (or Amoy) - 厦门*
Xiamen City, No.2 City of Fujian Province, Eastern China










Misty morning, Xiamen by BestCityscape, on Flickr











​


----------



## itom 987

That road blocking the beach in the picture above is terrible, who's dumb idea was it to build this road?


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*



Shanghai Sunset Bund by Fwei Liu, on Flickr


Shanghai Bund by Fwei Liu, on Flickr


Huangpu River by Fwei Liu, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*



Shanghai by Moody Man, on Flickr


Shanghai by Moody Man, on Flickr


Shanghai by Moody Man, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China




oscillation said:


> via *myway1943*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via myway1943[/SIZE]
> 
> by *Haroldqiu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by *归山大叔*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​















​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China











Tianjin Sunset [2000x1333][OC] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



Panorama of Xuanwu Lake at Sunset in Winter by asusmt, on Flickr


Xuanwu Lake at Sunset in Winter by asusmt, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China




Dislocation competition 错位竞争 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr
















​


----------



## Zaz965

chengdu 1986-2016


----------



## little universe

*Pudong Beyond Lujiazui (Shanghai) - 上海 陆家嘴之外的浦东*



China 2018 by [email protected], on Flickr


China 2018 by [email protected], on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*


By *Max Fan* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/freemax0207/39342361310/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/freemax0207/27262819678/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/freemax0207/40251352785/sizes/l










​


----------



## little universe

*Futian District (Shenzhen) - 深圳 福田区*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China










IMG_2546 by Mohit Kingra, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*



DSC01042 by Jan van Rissenbeck, on Flickr











​


----------



## roguelich

*Shenzhen*

Lianhuashan Park by Eugene Lim, on Flickr
Shenzhen Talent Park by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*










Beijing by Yuan huang, on Flickr









Golden hour light falling on Beijing's Central Business District as the city enjoys and unusually clear and sunny day... by Mark Lehmkuhler, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Macau - 澳门*
Macao Special Administrative Region, Southern China




Macau New Urban Zone by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


Wynn Macau by Eugene Lim, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe

*Wuxi Old and New - 新老无锡*
Wuxi City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

Wuxi is the 3rd Largest City in Jiangsu Province after the Provincial Capital Nanjing and its Neighbouring City Suzhou. 
The Ancient *Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal* is flowing through its Old City Districts.











Ancient Grand Canal by Eugene Lim, on Flickr









Ancient Grand Canal by Eugene Lim, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Jing'an District (Inner West Shanghai) - 上海静安区*










straightsummer4 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr











*Pudong Lujiazui Financial District (Central Shanghai) - 上海浦东 陆家嘴*



Lujiazui X 2 by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China










20180411-750_0922 by Michael Di, on Flickr









20180411-750_0936 by Michael Di, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China










20170729-_DSC1494.jpg by Remein Song, on Flickr









20170729-_DSC6011.jpg by Remein Song, on Flickr











​


----------



## roguelich

*Suzhou*

金鸡湖之夜 by tao simon, on Flickr

黄昏金鸡湖 by tao simon, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Shenzhen*

Lianhuashan Park by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China











_SDI0376 by Monsoon.C, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao (or Tsingtao) - 青岛*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China










青岛全景 by Vincent li, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen Nanshan District - 深圳 南山区*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China



Shenzhen Talent Park by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


Shenzhen Talent Park by Eugene Lim, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州*
Suzhou City, No.2 City of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










643653838 by Matthew Hartley, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou - 杭州*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


By *gopf *from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jresch/41394146541/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jresch/39585315680/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jresch/26523370977/sizes/l












​


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Huizhou*









by 惠州轨道交通 - https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Huizhuo_Jiangbei_CBD.jpg









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201703/07/173647q553n3vrrvp6nf5v.jpg









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201803/12/113227q7cebg4525tr4tme.jpg


----------



## JuanPaulo

Chinese cities and their skylines just blow my mind. Its like a tier 3 or 4 city has a mind blowing skyline. Nuts. :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen Luohu District - 深圳罗湖区*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China



Shenzhen Golden hour by thomas brenac, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Taipei - 臺北 *
Capital of Republic of China (aka Taiwan)



Taipei Dusk by Tom Flink, on Flickr












​


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

"hong kong" (180419) by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *Andrey Kuzin *from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nord79/41236148351/sizes/l











​


----------



## KavirajG

*Hong Kong*​
Hong Kong by David Zhao, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen Nanshan District - 深圳 南山区*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China




Shenzhen Talent Park by Eugene Lim, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastian_stephan_thiel/41064021894/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastian_stephan_thiel/39968894680/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastian_stephan_thiel/27908294708/sizes/l












​


----------



## little universe

*Puxi  Old Downtown (Shanghai) - 上海 浦西*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastian_stephan_thiel/41740469392/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastian_stephan_thiel/41740415752/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastian_stephan_thiel/41740498072/sizes/l












​


----------



## KavirajG

*Nanjing*​
Skyline of Urban Nanjing City at Sunset by asusmt, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Ningbo East CBD - 宁波 江东商务区*
Ningbo City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

The City of Ningbo has 3 CBDs:
1. Sanjiangkou CBD (Old Downtown)
2. Yinzhou CBD (South CBD)
3. Jiangdong CBD (East CBD)

Ningbo is the 2nd largest city in Zhejiang Province after the provincial capital Hangzhou. 
Also, the *Port of Ningbo* is the 2nd largest sea port in China only after the Port of Shanghai.











浙江省寧波市鄞州區 by number90564, on Flickr









浙江省寧波市鄞州區 by number90564, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China










Chongqing - China [1600 * 721] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Haikou - 海口*
Haikou City, Capital of Hainan Province, Southern China




Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> by X2000​














​


----------



## little universe

*Dalian - 大连*
Dalian City, Liaoning Province, NE China


Dalian is the 2nd largest city in Liaoning Province after the provincial capital Shenyang.
The port of Dalian is the largest sea port in Northeast China










_DSC2949_DxO by AndrzejLCW, on Flickr









_DSC2967_DxO by AndrzejLCW, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*










Beijing by xia leo, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China



馬草壟～Ma Tso Lung by Diane Tai, on Flickr


雞公嶺遠眺深圳～Overlooking Shenzhen from Kai Kung Leng by Diane Tai, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*



渣甸山～Overlooking CBD from Jardine's Lookout by Diane Tai, on Flickr


回歸20週年煙花匯演～Fireworks Displays for the 20th anniversary of the establishment of HKSAR by Diane Tai, on Flickr


回歸20週年煙花匯演～Fireworks Displays for the 20th anniversary of the establishment of HKSAR by Diane Tai, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*




渣甸山～Jardine's Lookout by Diane Tai, on Flickr


昂船洲大橋（Stonecutters' Bridge） HongKong by Tai Ng, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Kaohsiung - 高雄*
Kaohsiung City, Republic of China (aka Taiwan)



DSC09938-1 by LEO Photography, on Flickr


DSC09733 by LEO Photography, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Macau - 澳门*
Macau Special Administrative Region, Southern China











City of Dreams Morpheus to Open Without Casino Junkets, Focus on Macau Premium Mass Market by Edith Mellinger, on Flickr












​


----------



## KavirajG

*Hong Kong*

_RJS3681 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS3665 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS3666 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

DSC_1166 by alpe89, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Taipei, TW*

Taipei 101 Wide Screen by JIMI_lin, no Flickr


Nights in White Satin by JimWeaver, no Flickr


Taipei skyline and cityscape at twilight 2018 by Daniel M Shih, no Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*


By *ivan dupont* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ivandupont/41071300815/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ivandupont/41970688581/sizes/l












​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China



After rain sunset Guangzhou China [OC] [4048*2277] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*










Beijing CBD at night by patuffel, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Nanning - 南宁*
Nanning City, Capital of Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China

Please don't confuse *Nanning* (南宁, in Chinese means "Southern Tranquility") with the bigger *Nanjing* (or Nanking 南京, in Chinese means "the Southern Capital") in Eastern China




Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> by Royalk














​


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

In my opinion these are the best skylines in China at present, the ones in blue are the ones that are currently building for the next years.
*Provinces*
*2021-2023*

*Anhui:* Hefei, Wuhu, *Huainan*
Beijing
Chongqing
*Fujian:* Xiamen, Fuzhou, Quanzhou
*Gansu:* Lanzhou
*Guangdong:* Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Huizhou, Zhuhai, Dongguan, Foshan, Zhanjiang, *Zhongshan*, *Jiangmen*, *Shantou*
*Guangxi:* Nanning, Liuzhou, *Yulin*, *Beihai*, *Fangchenggang*
*Guizhou:* Guiyang
*Hainan:* Haikou, Sanya
*Hebei:* Shijiazhuang, Baoding, *Handan*
*Heilongjiang:* Harbin
*Henan:* Zhengzhou, Luoyang
Hong Kong
*Hubei:* Wuhan, *Yichang*, *Xiangyang*
*Hunan:* Changsha
*Inner Mongolia:* Ordos
*Jiangsu:* Nanjing, Suzhou, Wuxi, Nantong, Changzhou, Kunshan, Xuzhou, Zhenjiang, Yixing, Jiangyin/Huaxi Villlage, *Huai'an*, *Yangzhou*
*Jiangxi:* Nanchang, *Jiujiang*, *Ganzhou*
*Jilin:* Changchun
*Liaoning:* Shenyang, Dalian, *Fushun*
Macau
*Ningxia:* *Yinchuan*
*Shaanxi:* Xi'an
*Shandong:* Qingdao, Jinan, Yantai, *Rizhao*, *Linyi*
Shanghai
*Shanxi:* Taiyuan
*Sichuan:* Chengdu
Tianjin
*Qinghai:* Xining
*Xinjiang:* Urumqi
*Yunnan:* Kunming
*Zhejiang:* Hangzhou, Ningbo, Wenzhou, Huzhou, Shaoxing, Yiwu, Zhoushan, *Jiaxing*, *Taizhou*, *Haining*, *Cixi*, *Jiashan*

I believe that by 2025 Qinzhou (Guangxi), Kashi (Xinjiang) and Zhangjiagang (Jiangsu) may surprise, but no construction has started at the moment, I would also bet Nanchong (Sichuan).


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China











中国成都339电视塔 Tv tower by xueyan chen, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*










Hong Kong At 240mm by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










Skyline Panorama of Urban Nanjing City by asusmt, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China










Chongqing in the rain by memos to the future, on Flickr













​


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Lanzhou*









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201804/30/193226q41a13x7zxx3upv5.jpg









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201804/27/001619p0bjchk2lljlk2ho.jpg









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201804/15/164028y7l0jztdtzjzfmd7.jpg









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201803/31/161209r5h30zvbl63095w9.jpg









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201803/12/120639nfr08e9af5d9eenz.jpg









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201803/30/090202aiaak5kupaackuqe.jpg









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201805/10/194948mfvam4vptlbb4vrt.jpg









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201803/23/170056pwm9ym5wwi2lyzol.jpg









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201805/12/152316klld2er8v2d2l0l5.jpg









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201804/16/000832d69zvs92xui1112r.jpg









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201804/15/183738eeg2y7ydhe2u7kum.jpg


----------



## little universe

*Taipei - 臺北 *
Capital of Republic of China (aka Taiwan)


By *Stéphane Legrand* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sleg21/41417641004/sizes/l












​


----------



## little universe

*Dalian - 大连*
Dalian City, No.2 City of Liaoning Province, NE China










_DSC3064_DxO by AndrzejLCW, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao (or Tsingtao) - 青岛*
Qingdao City, the Largest City of Shandong Province, Northern China



lr_export_print_size-0405 by Miao Li, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China



Shenzhen Stock Exchange by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


Shenzhen VC-PE Tower by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Xiamen (or Amoy) - 厦门*
Xiamen City, No.2 City of Fujian Province, Eastern China






China, Fujian, Xiamen - May 2018 by Peter Dunne, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing (or Peking) - 北京*










DSC_2458 by Ed Tsai, on Flickr









DSC_2466 by Ed Tsai, on Flickr














​


----------



## Soriehlam

*Beijing*

Downtown Beijing by Nelofee-Foto, no Flickr

Downtown Beijing After Rain by Trey Ratcliff, no Flickr

Beijing Cityscape by Hervé BRY, no Flickr

Third Ring Road, Beijing by Tony Shi, no Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China










Untitled by 張, on Flickr









Untitled by 張, on Flickr









Untitled by 張, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China










Untitled by 張, on Flickr









The Alpa guy by 張, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*



Hong Kong city aerial view with urban skyscrapers, View from Sky100, Hong Kong by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


Hong Kong city aerial view with urban skyscrapers, View from Sky100, Hong Kong by Patrick Foto , on Flickr











​


----------



## Soriehlam

*Shenzhen*

Shenkou in the evening by Huy Bui Van, no Flickr

Shenzhen Night! by wayne wong, no Flickr

Shenzhen nightscape by Huy Bui Van, no Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *Wolfgang_L* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgang_l/40838455200/sizes/l














​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*



Hong Kong Skyline Sunset 4 minute exposure by Tim Miley, on Flickr














​


----------



## Soriehlam

*Wuhan*

西北湖CBD by lok, no Flickr


aerial view of wuhan by 皓 柯, no Flickr


Wuhan (2) by Visit China Now, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Guangzhou*

IMG_0087 by Kevin Ho, no Flickr


雲過留痕 by Kevin Ho, no Flickr


IMG_0919 by Kevin Ho, no Flickr


Guangzhou in the night by Andy Qiang, no Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China










Hongyadong,Chongqing,China ~ 中國 重慶 洪崖洞 藍調夜景 by Estrella Chuang 心星, on Flickr









Chengdu by Mingyou Sun, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China










R0022351 by 新成 孙, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州*
Suzhou City, No.2 City of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China











The Gate of the Orient in Suzhou, China by Hunter Bliss, on Flickr









The River Sunset at The Gate of the Orient in Suzhou, China by Hunter Bliss, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou - 杭州*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China










雲哥發現高雄有家蓮藕茶還真的挺好喝的. by 鹽味九K, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*










GuoMao_20JUIN2018_2 by terret_sylvain, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai before the Thunderstorm *











Before the thunderstorm by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr









Before the thunderstorm by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China










Shenzhen China Resources City Dachong International Center Building by photogonia, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

SCROLL ---------->>>>>>>>>

​

*Hong Kong - 香港*










Hong Kong Trip - 22-Jun-2018 to 27-Jun-2018 0003 Marked by BB, on Flickr













​


----------



## lowenmeister

Shenzhen celebrating 40 years as a special economic zone.


----------



## little universe

*Shenyang - 沈阳*
Shenyang City, Capital of Liaoning Province, NE China










DSCF4597_X-E3_1_80_8.0_200_18.0 mm_XF18-55mmF2.8-4 R LM OIS by Kian j, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China










Shenzhen China Resources City Dachong International Center Building by photogonia, on Flickr









Shenzhen China Resources City Dachong International Center Building by photogonia, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










南京-鍾山-靈谷景區 @ 2018.6.7 by GT, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

SCROLL ---------->>>>>>>>>>
​



*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










20180614-南京-靈谷寺-靈谷塔遠眺市區-pano-1 by GT, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Taipei - 臺北*
Taipei City, Capital of Republic of China (aka Taiwan)


By *Jennifer 真泥佛* form flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jennifer-kecl/41489422200/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jennifer-kecl/41507592660/sizes/l












​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Puxi Old Downtown - 上海 浦西*










Puxi, Shanghai by Tony Shi, on Flickr









Puxi Night Skyline by Tony Shi, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*










DSC00445 by Ryan YIN, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou - 杭州*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China










Hangzhou, Zhejiang, China [OC] [6804 X 4414] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr












​


----------



## roguelich

*Shanghai - 上海

Morning at the Bund 2018 by Yee Kim, on Flickr*​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China










Chongqing City View (重庆市景色) by Ren Photography, on Flickr









Chongqing Night View (重庆夜景) by Ren Photography, on Flickr









Chongqing City View (重庆市景色) by Ren Photography, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr









One more Pudong skyline view by Sophie et Fred, on Flickr









scraper army by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China










天环Square in Guangzhou. by Zihao Wu, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou - 杭州*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China










杭州_全景1 by 鹽味九K, on Flickr









801A9327 by 鹽味九K, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*










Beijing Skyline by waynehwx, on Flickr










​


----------



## teddybear

Best wide Chongqing shot! I like them all!


----------



## iantoz

I found this. Amazing stuff on the transformation of the skyline in China.









Image courtesy of ecophiles


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China











Guangzhou at night by TDP43, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *0verexposed* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/43452017882/sizes/l

















​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*










Golden Shanghai by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Taipei - 臺北*
Taipei City, Capital of Republic of China (aka Taiwan)


By *Sharleen Chao* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sharleenchao/28613078397/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sharleenchao/42580411204/sizes/l












​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China











Shenzhen, China by kc ma, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe

*Xiamen (or Amoy) - 厦门*
Xiamen City, Fujian Province, Eastern China










D22_D23_1867_Port_Xiamen_China_041318 by Fish.of.Sea, on Flickr









D22_D23_1865_Port_Xiamen_China_041318 by Fish.of.Sea, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai South Bund Skyline - 上海 南外滩天际线*










_INA7820 by 如我協力創意工作室 陳明煌, on Flickr









_INA7827 by 如我協力創意工作室 陳明煌, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*











Kowloon Peak On Velvia 50 0001 Small Marked - 22-Jun-2018 to 27-Jun-2018 by BB, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Macau - 澳门*
Macau Special Administrative Region, Southern China

Macau is the No.1 Casino City in Asia










DSC_3244 by Marek K, on Flickr









DSC_3226 by Marek K, on Flickr









DSC_3211 by Marek K, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China










0178 by Curtis Simmons, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*



By *trakusan2* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/43734625981/sizes/l















​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Sanya, Hainan:*

Sanya Bay 01 [CC BY-SA 3.0 
(https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0
)], by Zhangmoon618, from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Wayden21

the best set of towers is in Guangzhou, the past most iconic and famous skyline is in Hong Kong, the future one in Shanghai, the best future skyline for its density and the topography, a bit like Hong Kong, is in Chongqing (I said future skyline because the two +400m towers must be finished first). And the best failed skyline ever is in Shenzhen, this city builds more and more supertalls but it can't help, this skyline is definitely ugly.


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*










Shanghai Skyscraper by lijiabin, on Flickr









HDR 编辑 by lijiabin, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*










Sino Plaza by Mike Leung, on Flickr









Hong Kong mid-level night shot by Mike Leung, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*










Central District by Mike Leung, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*










景山公園 by Roa!, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China











Ma Tso Lung by Mike Leung, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao (or Tsingtao) - 青岛*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China










Qingdao, China by GoMustang - 奔驰野马, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China










Chongqing-1 by joona.haltia, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China










IMG_3409 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr









Rocket Fire by Kevin Ho, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China










Jinwan Plaza by Eugene Lim, on Flickr









Jinwan Plaza by Eugene Lim, on Flickr












​


----------



## Stan-nec

Chongqing has a really nice vibe. The skyscrapers in the back and the old city at the waterfront. Awesome. :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*










Elevated View of Landmarks of Shanghai at dawn by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr









Elevated View of Landmarks of Shanghai at dawn by Yinjia Pan, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen Nanshan District - 深圳南山区*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China



Shenzhen Bay park by Pappu Sarkar, on Flickr
















*Shenzhen Futian District - 深圳福田区*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China

The photo was taken from Hong Kong. The farmlands at the front is neighbouring Hong Kong's *Yuen Long District*  









DSC09355 by Keith Mulcahy, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Xiamen (or Amoy) - 厦门*
Xiamen City, Fujian Province, Eastern China










厦门 by BestCityscape, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*




oscillation said:


> via myway1943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


^^ 






​


----------



## little universe

*Taipei - 臺北*
Taipei City, Capital of Republic of China (aka Taiwan)










Taipei skyline and cityscape 2018 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr









Taipei skyline 2018 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China











DJI_0905_AuroraHDR2018-edit-编辑 by shihan shan, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China











南京紫峰大厦航拍 by 昇典影業, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Hefei - 合肥*
Hefei City, Capital of Anhui Province, Central China










合肥華潤萬象城 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China










Urban landscape by Mobiography ClubVN, on Flickr



















​


----------



## little universe

*Kunming - 昆明*
Kunming City, Capital of Yunnan Province, SW China











KUNMING by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*











DSC_0537 by Dan Lazar, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*











DSC00598 by Ryan YIN, on Flickr











南京西路 - 華山路口 - Overlook 36 by Jeremy Shih, on Flickr











Shanghai sunset by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China











Jinwan Plaza by Eugene Lim, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*











早晨的中国尊 by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China











Urban Roads by SVP4U Integrated Product Team, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*











Hopewell Centre by Dave Wong, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Kaohsiung - 高雄*
Kaohsiung City, South Taiwan (also known as Republic of China) 











壽山忠烈祠 by ShengRan, on Flickr









Lover by ShengRan, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China











Suzhou at night by Wayne Ngan, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Haining - 海宁*
Haining City, Jiaxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Haining is a typical tier 4 city in Zhejiang Province.










海寧中國皮革城 China Leather Shopping Mall by Steven Tsai, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr









Indigo Hotel Rooftop Bar by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China












City of Nanjing in blazing sunshine by Chu Hong, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe

*Xi'an - 西安*
Xi'an City, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China











maike by 颖博 张, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe

SCROLL ------ >>>>>>>>>>>>

​











*Xi'an - 西安*
Xi'an City, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China





Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> by 南五台看星星​




:cheers:










​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


By *寶銳 高* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gaobaorui/29600053177/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gaobaorui/44537669151/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gaobaorui/42728044740/sizes/l

















​


----------



## little universe

SCROLL ------ >>>>>>>>>>>>

​










*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China











Chongqing Skyline by Felix Stahlberg, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe

*Xiamen (or Amoy) - 厦门*
Xiamen City, Fujian Province, Eastern China










厦门 by BestCityscape, on Flickr









月色 by BestCityscape, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Hefei - 合肥*
Hefei City, Capital of Anhui Province, Central China










IMG_5275 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr









IMG_5282 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen Nanshan District - 深圳 南山区*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China











Shenzhen Talent Park by Andrii Zymohliad, on Flickr









Shenzhen Talent Park by Andrii Zymohliad, on Flickr

















​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*











Shanghai by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr









Before sunset by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China










Lightning by mmlkwan, on Flickr









Shenzhen Music Hall by Hector Zhang, on Flickr









The Pillar by Hector Zhang, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe

*Taipei - 臺北*
Taipei City, Capital of Republic of China (aka Taiwan)











Untitled by Wen-Cheng Liu, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*




oscillation said:


> by DAGANG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


















​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China











CHONGQING by joona.haltia, on Flickr











CHONGQING by joona.haltia, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China










Tianjin Reflections by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe

*Shenyang - 沈阳*
Shenyang City, Capital of Liaoning Province, NE China










DSCF9049_X-E3_1_400_5.0_200_27.0 mm_XF27mmF2.8 by Kian j, on Flickr









DSCF9025_X-E3_1_320_5.6_200_70.5 mm_XF55-200mmF3.5-4.8 R LM OIS by Kian j, on Flickr













​


----------



## gravesVpelli

All these Chinese cities seem to do is to copy European and American styles. No originality. Some of these buildings are cloned replicas of existing buildings in the west. May be that's because they appoint Western architects only, so called 'star performers' for some prestige. Why not produce a modern take on Chinese styles which are indicative of the country for Heaven's sake?


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



By *寶銳 高* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gaobaorui/45088208892/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gaobaorui/31263456138/sizes/l















​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*










Beijing Central by Andrew Jones, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China











Haixinsha, the central axis of Guangzhou city by Qlin Zhang, on Flickr









Haixinsha, the central axis of Guangzhou city by Qlin Zhang, on Flickr














​


----------



## KavirajG

*Hong Kong*​
IMG_5103 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*










Huangpu in the rising sun by Sophie et Fred, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe

*Nanning - 南宁*
Nanning City, Capital of Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China

Don't confuse* Nanning City* in Southern China with the bigger *Nanjing City* in Eastern China





Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> by 愚叔五香​












​


----------



## little universe

*Wuhan - 武汉*
Wuhan City, Capital of Hubei Province, Central China

With the population of over 10 million, Wuhan is the largest city in Central China




Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> by JerryWH​
















​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










20180717-DSC00323 by CCCHHHRRR, on Flickr















​


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

TAIPEI NIGHTVIEW~台北夜景 ~TAIPEI101 by Estrella Chuang 心星, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

gravesVpelli said:


> All these Chinese cities seem to do is to copy European and American styles. No originality. Some of these buildings are cloned replicas of existing buildings in the west. May be that's because they appoint Western architects only, so called 'star performers' for some prestige. Why not produce a modern take on Chinese styles which are indicative of the country for Heaven's sake?


Are you seriously expecting 100 storey pagodas? The reason modernity is called the 'International Style' is it's meant to be applicable anywhere - and has been taken up everywhere. It's functional, clean and importantly, cheap to build. If China built in traditional brick (let alone wood) or tile that so defines it, it would have run out of all its sand and earth supplies by the early 00s.

Also throughout the 1990s China did actually build in traditional takes on modernism, en masse (the buildings were called 'top hats' by the locals, as it was just a run of the mill building with a ubiquitous traditional roof plonked on top). The fad didn't last long due to the much added expense:











Do also bear in mind modernism is not 'Western' in aesthetic in any way - otherwise we'd be looking at a forest of church and gothic styled steeples still a la 1910s NYC, as far removed as a pagoda style.

Also the clean modern style is actually sourced from the functional aesthetic of 500 year old Japan and Morocco that the early modernists like Courbousier visited and studied (the spare style of the Katsura Palace, built by a nun Empress who rejected the lavishness of court for zen asceticism, and the functional, flat roofed medieval medina houses across the Arab world). 

500 years old:



















This is why modernism to Japanese eyes look so homegrown. We are by many accounts living in Japanese styled houses, we just don't know it:


















And our cities are a take on compartmental, medina style-living.





























In short modernism is just an alien an aesthetic to local vernaculars in the West as well as East (if not more so).


----------



## Yellow Fever

Just ignore that troll, he is simply jealous that just one Chinese city has way more skyscrapers than his whole country has. Lol


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

View from the rooftop by Keith Mulcahy, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou - 杭州*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China



By *vilson_frangaj_design* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vilson_frangaj_design/45571400205/sizes/l












​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China










Shanghai, Shenzhen, Taiwan by Tom O'Malley, on Flickr









Shanghai, Shenzhen, Taiwan by Tom O'Malley, on Flickr









Wyndham Grand Shenzhen, China by Ryo Tezuka, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao (or Tsingtao) - 青岛*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China




oscillation said:


> by 萌小帅






oscillation said:


> by 凤舞九天
> 
> *2018.08.30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


​





​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*











2018-10-28_RoofGuoMao_Timeo77 by terret_sylvain, on Flickr









Beijing - Skyline - 01 by Richard, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*

The 17th Century Tibetan Buddhist *Lama Temple (or Yonghe Temple)* is at the forefront of the photos 











2018-10-26_Afternoon_LamaTemple355 by terret_sylvain, on Flickr









2018-10-26_Afternoon_LamaTemple391 by terret_sylvain, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京
*










2018-11-11_ShaoYangPark25 by terret_sylvain, on Flickr









2018-10-30_DongyueTemple178 by terret_sylvain, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京
*










2018-08-07_RoofGuoMao01 by terret_sylvain, on Flickr









2018-08-07_RoofGuoMao09 by terret_sylvain, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China










City on the Sky @Chongqing天空之城 by Symphonex, on Flickr









Chongqing, China by Kuo, on Flickr









Chongqing by Symphonex, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Dalian - 大连*
Dalian City, Liaoning Province, NE China










DJI_0133 by SMX•, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Harbin - 哈尔滨*
Harbin City, Capital of Heilongjiang Province, NE China










Untitled by Yaowenguo, on Flickr









Untitled by Yaowenguo, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China










Silent Guangzhou by Kevin Ho, on Flickr









倒影天河 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Puxi Old Downtown (Shanghai) - 上海浦西*










The Bund and Beyond: A Wide Long Exposure. by Randy Hoffmann, on Flickr









Shanghai: The Bund and Beyond by Randy Hoffmann, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou - 杭州*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China












Raffles City - Hangzhou by Artyukh Igor, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou - 杭州*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China











Hangzhou_city1-11 by Rick Pelletier, on Flickr









Hangzhou_city1-8 by Rick Pelletier, on Flickr









Hangzhou_city1-6 by Rick Pelletier, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Taipei - 臺北*
Taipei City, Capital of Republic of China (aka Taiwan)










_BRU8710-1 by 榮展 吳, on Flickr
















​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*











Hong Kong by Scott Hsu, on Flickr









Hong Kong by Scott Hsu, on Flickr









Hong Kong by Scott Hsu, on Flickr














​


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

*Nanjing 
China​*









Nanjing by Artem Denisov, on Flickr










Nanjing by Artem Denisov, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever

*Taichung, Taiwan
*

Untitled by Linus LAI, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*










天津 夜 by Great Han, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










Untitled by Symphonex, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China










Guangzhou night by Mengti, on Flickr









Guangzhou night by Mengti, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Shaoxing - 绍兴*
Shaoxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Shaoxing is the 4th largest city in Zhejiang Province after Hangzhou, Ningbo and Wenzhou. Shaoxing downtown and its Keqiao District are part of the Hangzhou Metropolitan Area.











Shoaxing, China by Kevin Lin, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Huizhou - 惠州*
Huizhou City, Guangdong Province, Southern China










惠州西湖 by Mengti, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Urumqi - 乌鲁木齐*
Urumqi City, Capital of Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China

Urumqi is one of the biggest cities in Central Asia










PEK2FR | Urumqi by Jan Martin, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Xiamen (or Amoy) - 厦门*
Xiamen City, Fujian Province, Eastern China










Dagger by Jay Huang, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China










Modern Chengdu / 成都, Sichuan, China by globetrekimages, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Jing'an District - 上海静安区 *











P0000782 Shanghai Jingan Sunset - 20-Jun-2019 by BB, on Flickr









P0000793 Shanghai Jingan Sunset - 20-Jun-2019 by BB, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Changsha - 长沙*
Changsha City, Capital of Hunan Province, Central China




oscillation said:


> via 排骨






oscillation said:


> via 排骨








​


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Breaking of the day by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Taipei

【2019-07-16】台北城市天際線 Taipei City Skyline by 潘 主輝, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Macau

Macau 11 by Jack Lee, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Shenzhen*
晚霞 by KGZeng, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

^^

@roguelich, can't see the image that you've posted at all!
​












*Wuxi - 无锡*
Wuxi City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

Wuxi is the 3rd largest city in Jiangsu Province, after Nanjing and Suzhou.











The Best of Wuxi Time-lapse 7 DSC09123 by Haoyuan (Kevin) Xia, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










Nanjing by Artem Denisov, on Flickr









Nanjing by Artem Denisov, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Lujiazui - 上海 陆家嘴*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ezcurdia/43666376255/sizes/l












​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*










Christmas is near (pano edition) by Mike Leung, on Flickr









Hong Kong West Kowloon Railway Station by Eugene Lim, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China









Shenzhen Talent Park by Eugene Lim, on Flickr









Shenzhen Library & Shenzhen Concert Hall by Eugene Lim, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China










New York? No! Chongqing [Yikeshu] by gaelmonk, on Flickr









Chongqing Skyline [gb-studiophoto.com] by gaelmonk, on Flickr









Over the side ... [gb-studiophoto.com] by gaelmonk, on Flickr









Chongqing bridge Pano [gb-studiophoto.com] by gaelmonk, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Dalian - 大连*
Dalian City, Liaoning Province, NE China










0090 by Jeffrey Martin, on Flickr









0024 by Jeffrey Martin, on Flickr











​


----------



## Hudson11

look at all the people enjoying the water! ...oh.


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China










Guangzhou Financial Center (Guangzhou, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2019) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr









Zhujiang Newtown (Guangzhou, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2018) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr











​


----------



## Yellow Fever

Taipei

Aerial view of Taipei cityscape 日落台北 空拍 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*


Photos are from the Engineering Company *Arup* 

































​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Nanjing:*



Nanjing at sundown by Charles Zhu, on Flickr




boat tour by Jenny Guo, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China




oscillation said:


> by ymcdhr





oscillation said:


> via zuoeren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​













​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*










The Peak, Hong Kong by Yee Kim, on Flickr









The Peak, Hong Kong by Yee Kim, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*










Shanghai Sunrise by Rory Bergin, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen Futian CBD - 深圳 福田中央商务区*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China



By 0verexposed from flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48663291532/sizes/l













​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen Nanshan District - 深圳 南山区*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China




Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> by 蓝色天际线​





Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> by Mario Zhang​














​


----------



## little universe

*Xiamen (or Amoy) Old Downtown Skylines - 厦门*
Xiamen City, Fujian Province, Eastern China










Lujiang by Eugene Lim, on Flickr









Sunlight Rock by Eugene Lim, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Zhuhai Hengqin New Area - 珠海 横琴新区*
Zhuhai City, Guangdong Province, Southern China











Great Bay Aera 大灣區 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr









Great Bay Aera 大灣區 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr













Great Bay Aera 大灣區 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China










The magnificent city of Chongqing, China by Adam Stubbe, on Flickr















​


----------



## Yellow Fever

Shenzhen

IMG_8030_00004 by JinSoo Choi, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Macau - 澳门*
Macau Special Administrative Region, Southern China










Cotai Macau by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Dongguan - 东莞*
Dongguan City, Guangdong Province, Southern China










11644-Donguan by xiquinhosilva, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin Binhai New Area - 天津滨海新区*
Binhai New Area, Tianjin Municipality, Northern China


By *David Alexander Arnavat* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidaarnavat/48754691262/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidaarnavat/48754692337/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidaarnavat/48754179168/sizes/l














​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Jing'an District - 上海 静安区*










View from our Hotel Room by Glenn Jones, on Flickr









View from our Hotel Room by Glenn Jones, on Flickr














​


----------



## saiho

Nanjing by Eeehong


----------



## roguelich

*Chongqing*

ChongQing, Yuzhong District, China by kenneth chin, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Lujiazui - 上海陆家嘴
*










Huangpu park and the Bund by Jordi PC, on Flickr











Waibaidu bridge by Jordi PC, on Flickr











Huangpu river by Jordi PC, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China










Guangzhou by Sergei Gussev, on Flickr









Guangzhou by Sergei Gussev, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*










725AB062-8C51-41A9-A6CB-CEB4B557470E by Brady Cloud, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou - 杭州*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China




Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> by ©ochinko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by ©ochinko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by ©ochinko​













​


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao (or Tsingtao) - 青岛*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China




oscillation said:


> by wyjdhnmy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​











​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen Futian District CBD - 深圳 福田商务区*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China










Walking around @ Shenzhen China by andrew milling, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Dream Center Under Construction - 建设中的上海梦中心*











From *marketing-interactive.com*































Sunset at New CBD of Shanghai by Yee Kim, on Flickr









Huangpu River, Shanghai Houtan Park by J Wang, on Flickr









P0001020 Shanghai South Waterfront Promenade Pudong Sunset - 07-Sep-2019 by BB, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Ningbo East CBD - 宁波 东部新城*
Ningbo City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Ningbo is the 2nd largest city in Zhejiang Province, only after the provincial capital Hangzhou. 

The City has 3 CBD(s): 

1. Sanjiangkou Old Downtown CBD
2. Yinzhou CBD (South CBD)
3. Eastern New Town CBD (East CBD)


From the Architects *SOM*








































​


----------



## little universe

*Ningbo South CBD - 宁波 鄞州商务区*
Ningbo City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Ningbo is the 2nd largest city in Zhejiang Province, only after the provincial capital Hangzhou. 

The City has 3 CBD(s): 

1. Sanjiangkou Old Downtown CBD
2. Yinzhou CBD (South CBD)
3. Eastern New Town CBD (East CBD)


From *cloud.nbtv.cn*































​


----------



## Yellow Fever

Macau

Macau 20190921 by Alder Wong, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

^^

@Yellow Fever:

Hi Mod, the Skyline beyond the bridge on your right hand side is actually Zhuhai's *Hengqin New Area*, not Macau. 

You might have to change your post title as *"Macau & Zhuhai"*. :tongue3:
​
















*Taipei - 臺北*
Capital of Republic of China (also known as Taiwan)










陶朱隱園｜Taipei by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr









陶朱隱園｜Taipei by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*










The night view with 1 million people by Mike Leung, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Taichung - 臺中*
Taichung is the 3rd largest city in Taiwan after Taipei (including New Taipei City) and Kaohsiung










台灣高鐵｜Taiwan High Speed Rail by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr









台中市｜Taichung city by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr









台中夜｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr









Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Changsha - 长沙*
Changsha City, Capital of Hunan Province, Central China










changsha skyline by chiawaycloud, on Flickr





Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> by CkProject​














​


----------



## little universe

*Dalian - 大连*
Dalian City, Liaoning Province, NE China











27489-Dalian by xiquinhosilva, on Flickr









27503-Dalian by xiquinhosilva, on Flickr









27490-Dalian by xiquinhosilva, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Xi'an - 西安*
Xi'an City, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China




oscillation said:


> by @摄影师NianNian ​​​​ via *皓瀚霏凡*





oscillation said:


> via 皓瀚霏凡















​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*










Shanghai by robert jewitt, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










#玄武湖 by David C W Wang, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China










Chongqing, Mountainous Terrain City by kenneth chin, on Flickr









Chongqing Yuzhong district , China by kenneth chin, on Flickr














​


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I always find Chongqing to be very futuristic looking! :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*The Tropical Resort City of Sanya - 热带海滨度假城市 三亚*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China



By *Marco* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48836743187/sizes/l/













​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China











庆祝中华人民共和国成立70周年大会在京隆重举行 1/10/19 Celebrating the 70th Anniversary of the Founding of the People's Republic of China by Boaz Guttman, on Flickr









庆祝中华人民共和国成立70周年大会在京隆重举行 1/10/19 Celebrating the 70th Anniversary of the Founding of the People's Republic of China by Boaz Guttman, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*










Beijing downtown skyline by A. Wee, on Flickr









Beijing downtown skyline by A. Wee, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Kaohsiung - 高雄*
Kaohsiung City, South Taiwan

Kaohsiung is the 2nd largest city of Republic of China (also known as Taiwan), only after Taipei. 











高雄＿雨過天晴＿彩虹 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr









高雄＿雨過天晴＿彩虹 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen Futian District CBD - 深圳 福田商务区*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China










Shenzhen aerial, Futian district by adam. ruszkowski, on Flickr












​


----------



## Yellow Fever

Taipei

Taipei by Juan Manuel Agudo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Hoi Fai Road Garden by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Eastern Part of the Suzhou Industrial Park - 苏州工业园 东区*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China











IMG_4466 by csk, on Flickr









IMG_4468 by csk, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Western Part of the Suzhou Industrial Park - 苏州工业园 西区*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China











蘇州中心 東方之門 by 志嘉 陳, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China










Aerial View Of Ping An Finance Center by Brady Cloud, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*










The North Bund Shanghai by J Wang, on Flickr









The North Bund Shanghai by J Wang, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China










2019.10.16_018-Pano by A. Lund, on Flickr









2019.09.28_097-Pano4 by A. Lund, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*










Hong Kong by hiroshiken, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe

*Urumqi - 乌鲁木齐*
Urumqi City, Capital of Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China










City Scape in Urumqi by Ladref C, on Flickr














​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China










#解放碑廣場 by David C W Wang, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










The Zifeng Tower by Gary Ni, on Flickr









Nanjing 100* @ Night by Gary Ni, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










DSC02958 by Gary Ni, on Flickr









Golden sunset by Gary Ni, on Flickr











​


----------



## Yellow Fever

Macau

澳門・科學館 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*










View of Hong Kong from Pacific Place by Tony Shi, on Flickr









View of Hong Kong from Pacific Place by Tony Shi, on Flickr














​


----------



## Yellow Fever

* Kaohsiung*

2019 - Taiwan - Kaohsiung - 30 - Water Taxis by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Puxi Old Downtown - 上海浦西*










Shanghai by Roland Wich, on Flickr












​


----------



## KillerZavatar

Sainton said:


> Nice thread, but Please, REMOVE Taipei or any Taiwanese city from this thread. Taipei is the capital city of TAIWAN. It is not a chinese city. Its is insulting to the Taiwanese people.


The region "China" does include Mainland China, Taiwan, Hong Kong and Macau. While the first post clearly stated that China is supposed to refer to the nation, if you only see the thread title and make your post about the region, it should not be insulting to anyone. Both Governments have China in the name after all...


----------



## little universe

*Beijing (Northern Capital) - 北京*


By *F0.95！*from 500px.com











By *凸斯基z INF* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (Southern Capital) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


By *Aslan Xiong* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing Zendai Himalayas Center - 南京证大喜马拉雅中心*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

It is a project adjacent to the *Nanjing South Railway Station* (I saw it on the high-speed train when approaching the Railway Station early this year )
The buildings were designed by Beijing-based *MAD Architects*



By *ENIGMA* from 500px.com






























​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*


By *Man chak* from 500px.com









































​


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao (or Tsingtao) - 青岛*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China


By *BrookYu* from 500px.com































​


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao (or Tsingtao) - 青岛*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China


By *BrookYu* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Macau (on the left) and Zhuhai (on the Right) - 澳门(左)和珠海(右)*
Southern China

By *风儿* from 500px.com































​


----------



## little universe

*Zhuhai Hengqin New Area - 珠海横琴新区*
Zhuhai City, Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *风儿* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

*Dongguan - 东莞*
Dongguan City, Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *风儿* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Xiamen (or Amoy) - 厦门*
Xiamen City, Fujian Province, Eastern China


By *大张* from 500px.com
































​


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

little universe said:


> Thanks, but I'm afraid I won't be able to make TOP 26-100 list.
> China is so big with so many cities and I only know a thing or two about the tier 1, tier 2 and some of the provincial capital cities skylines.
> Thanks for compiling the photos for smaller and lesser-known Chinese cities in Rate Our Skylines sub-forum.  :cheers:


I will try to continue the list until the TOP 100.



Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> TOP 50 my opinion (incl. Hong Kong and Macau):
> 
> 1- Hong Kong
> 2- Shanghai
> 3- Shenzhen
> 4- Guangzhou
> 5- Tianjin
> 6- Beijing
> 7- Changsha
> 8- Chongqing
> 9- Wuhan
> 10- Dalian
> 11- Nanjing
> 12- Hangzhou
> 13- Nanchang
> 14- Suzhou
> 15- Qingdao
> 16- Guiyang
> 17- Nanning
> 18- Kunming
> 19- Zhuhai
> 20- Hefei
> 21- Chengdu
> 22- Shenyang
> 23- Xi'an
> 24- Wuxi
> 25- Dongguan
> 26- Fuzhou
> 27- Jinan
> 28- Xiamen
> 29- Zhengzhou
> 30- Lanzhou
> 31- Huizhou
> 32- Foshan
> 33- Harbin
> 34- Taiyuan
> 35- Liuzhou
> 36- Wenzhou
> 37- Shaoxing
> 38- Yantai
> 39- Ningbo
> 40- Nantong
> 41- Urumqi
> 42- Taizhou (ZJ)
> 43- Haikou
> 44- Yinchuan
> 45- Yiwu
> 46- Huzhou
> 47- Shijiazhuang
> 48- Changchun
> 49- Zhenjiang
> 50- Yangzhou
> 51- Sanya/Haitang Bay


52- Kunshan
53- Xuzhou
54- Yantian
55- Shangyu
56- Luoyang
57- Zhongshan
58- Wuhu
59- Jiaxing
60- Ordos
61- Changzhou
62- Zhanjiang
63- Xining
64- Xihai'an
65- Taizhou (JS)
66- Baoding
67- Yixing
68- Huaxi Village
69- Haining
70- Ganzhou
71- Quanzhou
72- Zhoushan
73- Yancheng
74- Lianyungang
75- Jiashan
76- Linyi
77- Rizhao
78- Jiaonan
79- Huai'an
80- Cixi
81- Tonglu
82- Xiangyang
83- Changxing
84- Yongkang
85- Longyan
86- Zibo
87- Zhuji
88- Minhou
89- Nanchong
90- Jiangyin
91- Mianyang
92- Luzhou
93- Anshan
94- Jiangmen
95- Fangchenggang
96- Yingkou
97- Handan
98- Sanmenxia
99- Hebi
100- Kaifeng
101- Dongying


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *Braver* from 500pxcom

























​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*


By *TakePictures* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

*Xi'an - 西安*
Xi'an City, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China


By *小坡* from 500px.com






























​


----------



## little universe

*Haikou - 海口*
Haikou City, Capital of Hainan Province, Southern China


By *Pix晓鹏* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## the man from k-town

little universe said:


> *Hong Kong - 香港*
> 
> 
> By *Man chak* from 500px.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


omg! :master::righton:


----------



## BenjaminBern

little universe said:


>



These buildings look very interesting, i like them a lot :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Zhengzhou - 郑州*
Zhengzhou City, Capital of Henan Province, Central China


By *陈潇楠* from 500px.com
































​


----------



## little universe

*Fuzhou - 福州*
Fuzhou City, Capital of Fujian Province, Eastern China


By *Noah* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen Three Colours Trilogy - 深圳 红白蓝三部曲*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China



*Blue*

By *林语* from 500px.com











*White*

By *MeiKen* from 500px.com











*Red*

By *Flat* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen Three Colours Trilogy - 深圳 红白蓝三部曲*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *湘山红叶* from 500px.com


*Blue*












*White*












*Red*






















​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *湘山红叶* from 500px.com









By *湘山红叶* from 500px.com









By *峰* from 500px.com









By *湘山红叶* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## little universe

*Mount Siguniang (6,250 m) is visible from Chengdu - 成都市区看到的四姑娘山*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China


By *猪儿虫* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu High-Tech Industrial Zone - 成都高新区*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China


By *CHAPA | 蒋小翼* from 500px.com
































​


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China



By *WOHO一哇塞* from 500px.com












By *猪儿虫* from 500px.com




















By *任屹云* from 500px.com


























​


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China


By *山岚* from 500px.com











By *CHAPA丨Shawn* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China


By *WOHO一哇塞* from 500px.com










By *Banksy* from 500px.com


























​


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China



By *樊小喆* from 500px.com











By *CHAPA丨赖云鹏* from 500px.com


































​


----------



## little universe

*Xiamen (or Amoy) - 厦门*
Xiamen City, Fujian Province, Eastern China


By *Hongju Zhang* from 500px.com


































​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


By *毛毛熊* from 500px.com
































​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing Hexi New CBD is taking shape - 建设中的南京河西新区*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


By *毛毛熊* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


By *定海神针* from 500px.cpom

























​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*



By *涼凉の 湯* from 500px.com









By *小花_Beau* from 500px.com









By *种花家的小黑* from 500px.com









By *小花_Beau* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## little universe

*Yantai - 烟台*
Yantai City, Shandong Province, Northern China


By *Greatwj* from 500px.com










By *Film/李宇轩* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *陈国亨.RPF* from 500px.com






























​


----------



## little universe

*Kunming - 昆明*
Kunming City, Capital of Yunnan Province, SW China


By *Garrick* from 500px.com









By *风清云淡* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe

*Nanning - 南宁*
Nanning City, Capital of Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China

Please don't confuse *Nanning City* (Capital of Guangxi, Southern China) with the bigger *Nanjing City* (Capital of Jiangsu, Eastern China)


By *波塞冬MX* from 500px.com
































​


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou - 杭州*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China



By *放羊君* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*


By *ONE_梦想家* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


By *你一横我一竖* from 500px.com















*Hexi New CBD Skyline (SW Nanjing)*
























​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


By *你一横我一竖* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

*Changsha - 长沙*
Changsha City, Capital of Hunan Province, Central China


By *清水萝卜* from 500px.com
































​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *陈国亨.RPF* from 500px.com









































​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *陈国亨.RPF* from 500px.com







































​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *陈国亨.RPF* from 500px.com







































​


----------



## little universe

*Foshan - 佛山*
Foshan City, Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *过度分享* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou Panyu District New CBD - 广州番禺 万博商务区*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China

It is a new CBD in Panyu District in southern part of Guangzhou's metropolitan area, about 12 km to the south of Guangzhou downtown's *Zhujiang New CBD (珠江新城)*



By *犸19 / Hui_Leung梁* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe

*Zhuhai Hengqin New Area - 珠海横琴新区*
Zhuhai City, Guangdong Province, Southern China



By *李琼* from 500px.com









By *犸19 / Hui_Leung梁* from 500px.com









By *茶香歌* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Nanchang - 南昌*
Nanchang City, Capital of Jiangxi Province, Central China


By *Snvv* from 500px.com

































​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*


By *mango* from 500px.com









By *qxiaodong / 东东* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



By *D大大* from 500px.com









By *Liu.X* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen Nanshan District Skyline - 深圳 南山区*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern Chna


By *风林火山* from 500px.com































​


----------



## little universe

*Lanzhou - 兰州*
Lanzhou City, Capital of Gansu Province, NW China


By *大光圈* from 500px.com









































​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*


By *咖啡泡面* from 500px.com
































​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China


By *4bks* from 500px.com










By *周先生* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe

*Zhengzhou - 郑州*
Zhengzhou City, Capital of Henan Province, Central China


By *石耀臣* from 500px.com









































​


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao (or Tsingtao) - 青岛*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China


By *NERO0606* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China


By *VICTOR WANG* from 500px.com





















​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*


By *Walker Chen* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China


By *小布* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Hefei - 合肥*
Hefei City, Capital of Anhui Province, Central China


By *YIERS* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *Zhi6 INF* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe

*Dalian - 大连*
Dalian City, Liaoning Province, NE China


By *Rose Gold* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe

*Ningbo South CBD - 宁波南部商务区*
Ningbo City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


By *🐯🍊 / Stay hungry, stay foolish *from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

*Changzhou - 常州*
Changzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


By *陈家二少* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*


By *光！*from 500px.com










By *不知所云的推杆* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*


By *小布* from 500px.com


































​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China


By *蒋继航* from 500px.com


































​


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao (or Tsingtao) - 青岛*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China


By *一只叫mary的猫* from 500px.com



































​


----------



## little universe

*Shaoxing Keqiao District - 绍兴 柯桥区*
Shaoxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Keqiao District is not Shaoxing's Downtown District. Shaoxing's Downtown District is *Yuecheng District (越城区)*


By *PANQINRUI* from 500px.com


































​


----------



## little universe

*Guiyang - 贵阳*
Guiyang City, Capital of Guizhou Province, SW China


By *youarebelieve* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


By *Vincent_lau* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen Luohu District - 深圳罗湖区 *
Luohu District Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *Walker Chen* from 500px.com





































​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*


By *笨加鸡蛋* from 500px.com

































​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*


By *笨加鸡蛋* from 500px.com




























































​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *逸松* from 500px.com









































​


----------



## little universe

*Shenyang - 沈阳*
Shenyang City, Capital of Liaoning Province, NE China


By *杨荣* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Lanzhou - 兰州*
Lanzhou City, Capital of Gansu Province, NW China


By *BeBetterIPromise* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*


By *演繹華麗* from 500px.com











By *Mag1cZh0u* from 500px.com



















​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *破烂王* from 500px.com





































​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *Vincent_lau* from 500px.com










By *HN.* from 500px.com










By *布仁满都拉* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*


By *鹏* from 500px.com










By *追风吉他手* from 500px.com

































​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*


By *小布* from 500px.com































​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China


By *Leo* from 500px.com

































​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China


By *天涯lg* from 500px.com










By *莫髙•邊* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *Walker Chen* from 500px.com








































​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *Walker Chen* from 500px.com




















































​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Puxi - 上海浦西*

By *逸松* from 500px.com
















*Shanghai Pudong - 上海浦东*

By *SupremeZhang* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China


By *王sir是个拍照的* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Guiyang - 贵阳*
Guiyang City, Capital of Guizhou Province, SW China


By *ChenQing* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe

*Shaoxing - 绍兴*
Shaoxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Shaoxing is the 4th Largest City in Zhejiang Province after Hangzhou, Ningbo and Wenzhou.



By *westwind西风* from 500px.com


























​


----------



## little universe

*Xiamen (or Amoy) - 厦门*
Xiamen City, Fujian Province, Eastern China


By* 娃娃脸大叔* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

*Xi'an - 西安*
Xi'an City, Shaanxi Province, NW China


By P*hotographer瑞* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu Tianfu Square Area - 成都 天府广场附近*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China


By *陈忱·悟空CHEN* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe

^^

According to this new video, the Top 20 Best skylines In CHINA (2019-2020) are:


1 SHANGHAI 上海

2 SHENZHEN 深圳

3 GUANGZHOU 广州

4 HONGKONG 香港

5 CHONGQING 重庆

6 BEIJING 北京

7 NANJING 南京

8 TIANJIN 天津

9 WUHAN 武汉

10 CHANGSHA 长沙

11 SHENYANG 沈阳

12 DALIAN 大连

13 HANGZHOU 杭州

14 NANNING 南宁

15 CHENGDU 成都

16 SUZHOU 苏州

17 NANCHANG 南昌

18 QINGDAO 青岛

19 FUZHOU 福州

20 XIAMEN 厦门











​


----------



## little universe

*Ningbo East CBD - 宁波东部新城*
Ningbo City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


By* Liwn* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*


By *musicloverhk* from flickr

























​


----------



## little universe

*Sunrise in Shanghai - 上海日出*


By *Ben Wu* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing CBD at Night - 北京国贸夜景*


By *Daniel秃瓢儿* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## saiho

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^ No Tsuen Wan in that photo?


Tsuen Wan is near the back and to the right in the photo.


----------



## little universe

Mikegarner614 said:


> Wow so much beautifull sight seeing of the countries.




^^

If you genuinely like Chinese countrysides, pls take a look at this thread below:

*Greater China | 锦绣中华 | China & Taiwan Photos*

China is one of the most beautiful and diverse countries in the world in terms of landscapes and natural scenes.  :cheers:








​


----------



## little universe

*Wuhan, Stay Strong And Carry On ! - 武汉加油 !*
Wuhan City, Capital of Hubei Prvince, Central China


By *夜* from 500px.com



































​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*


By *Dannyhu* from 500px.com













By *Allen Yao* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*


By *MaxWell* from 500px.com













By *pelen97* from 500px.com





























​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *Braver *from 500px.com







































​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China


By *摄影师·托泥羊* from 500px.com












By *远方小生* from 500px.com













By *Rainstorm* from 500px.com


















​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


By *Liang hhhh* from 500px.com


































​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*


By *Liang hhhh* from 500px.com

































​


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao (or Tsingtao) - 青岛*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China


By *M.G* from 500px.com










By *摄影师胖子* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe

*Huizhou - 惠州*
Huizhou City, Guangdong Province, Southern China


By *Thirtyfive* from 500px.com































​


----------



## little universe

*Hefei - 合肥*
Hefei City, Capital of Anhui Province, Central China


By *iKuJ* from 500px.com


























​


----------



## little universe

*Xi'an - 西安*
Xi'an City, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China


By *one阵雨* from 500px.com































​


----------



## little universe

*Yantai - 烟台*
Yantai City, Shandong Province, Northern China


By *马文蔚* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*


By *Jack Li* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## Niftbox

Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen Shenzhen

2007


----------



## Yellow Fever

*Kaohsiung*

2020/1/26/M by 雨完玩人, on Flickr

2020/1/19/SU by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Zhuhai and Macau - 珠海和澳门*
Southern China


By* 潇sir* from 500px.com

































​


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Wow&#55357;&#56878;&#55357;&#56397;
Thank you little universe!


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Next page...


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China

Mount Siguniang (backdrop of the photo below) is visible from Chengdu.
At the height of 6,250 m (20,510 ft) , Mount Siguniang (or Four Sisters Mountain) is known as the "Queen of Sichuan's Peaks (蜀山皇后)".
The "King of Sichuan's Peaks (蜀山之王)" is the taller Mount Gongga (or Minya Konka) at 7,556 m (24,790 ft) .









by 麦田里的麦兜兜 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Zhuhai & Macau - 珠海和澳门*
Southern China









by 吖震  on 500px









by 吖震  on 500px









by 吖震  on 500px









by 吖震  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*









by 楚江月 on 500px









by 楚江月 on 500px









by SEEKER｜F0.95！ on 500px









by SEEKER｜F0.95！ on 500px









北京cbd by 吾二先森, on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

Suzhou is the 2nd Largest City in Jiangsu Province after the Provincial Capital Nanjing
Suzhou, located immediately west of Shanghai, is part of the Shanghai Metropolitan Area (population of approx. 30~35 million)










by 赵碧卿 Bourne on 500px









by 赵碧卿 Bourne on 500px









by 赵碧卿 Bourne on 500px









by 赵碧卿 Bourne on 500px









by 赵碧卿 Bourne on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou - 杭州*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China










by XTIMAGE on 500px


photo from archdaily.com













​


----------



## little universe

*Haikou - 海口*
Haikou City, Capital of Hainan Province, Southern China










by spyzhan on 500px









by spyzhan on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing Jiangbeizui Peninsula - 重庆江北嘴半岛*
Jiangbei District, Chongqing Municipality, SW China









by 独立特行的猪 on 500px









by 独立特行的猪 on 500px









by 独立特行的猪 on 500px









by 独立特行的猪 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










by 吾二先森 on 500px









by 吾二先森 on 500px









by 吾二先森 on 500px









by 吾二先森 on 500px









by 力京影像 on 500px









by 吾二先森 on 500px




​


----------



## Yellow Fever

*Taichung*

台中市｜TAICHUNG by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China









by Walker Chen on 500px









by Walker Chen on 500px









by daaaaazhong  on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

*Shenyang - 沈阳*
Shenyang City, Capital of Liaoning Province, NE China









by 速度与激情Fast on 500px









by 速度与激情Fast on 500px









by 速度与激情Fast  on 500px









by 速度与激情Fast  on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Jinan - 济南*
Jinan City, Capital of Shandong Province, Northern China









by locklygirl15 on 500px









by locklygirl15 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Nanchang - 南昌*
Nanchang City, Capital of Jiangxi Province, Central China









by 沈噌噌shenlin on 500px









by 沈噌噌shenlin on 500px









by 沈噌噌shenlin on 500px









by 沈噌噌shenlin on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Xi'an - 西安*
Xi'an City, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China

Xi'an, also known as *Chang'an (长安)* in old days, is one of the Four Great Ancient Capitals of China along with Beijing, Nanjing & Luoyang.










西安高新CBD, by 风之子 on 500px









by BrookYu on 500px









by BrookYu on 500px









by 老盐同学 on 500px









by 顾不上取名 on 500px




​


----------



## A Chicagoan

little universe said:


> Xi'an, also known as *Chang'an (长安)* in old days, is one of the Four Great Ancient Capitals of China along with Beijing, Nanjing & Luoyang.​


Interesting that Luoyang is also one of the four. Do you know if they have a skyline as well?


----------



## little universe

^^
Nowadays, Luoyang is the 2nd largest city in Henan Province after the Provincial Capital Zhengzhou.
Yes, I think they do have a decent skyline.
I'll try to find the photos of Luoyang and post them later. 







*Nanning - 南宁*
Nanning City, Capital of Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China

Please don't confuse *Nanning* in Southern China with the bigger *Nanjing* (Capital of Jiangsu Province) in Eastern China









by 绕梁之影 on 500px









by 绕梁之影 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Changsha - 长沙*
Changsha City, Capital of Hunan Province, Central China









by 每天开心 on 500px









by 每天开心 on 500px









by 每天开心 on 500px









by 每天开心 on 500px









by 每天开心 on 500px




​


----------



## KillerZavatar

little universe said:


> *Nanning - 南宁*
> Nanning City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China
> 
> Please don't confuse *Nanning* in Southern China with the bigger *Nanjing* (Capital of Jiangsu Province) in Eastern China
> 
> View attachment 172787
> 
> by 绕梁之影 on 500px​


So last time I was in Nanning I went up the glass elevator of Diwang when it just opened for the day and checked out the view and planned, walked thru the expo (and had a milktea) over to ASEAN CBD for all the skyscrapers, turned towards Qingxiu mountains visible on the picture, explored most of it and then walked across the bridge to the new Wuxiang CBD to take my evening metro back to city center for dinner. For a skyscraper fan, that was a hell of a one-man one-day city exploration. I can strongly recommend this route, if you don't mind walking.


----------



## A Chicagoan

KillerZavatar said:


> So last time I was in Nanning I went up the glass elevator of Diwang when it just opened for the day and checked out the view and planned, walked thru the expo (and had a milktea) over to ASEAN CBD for all the skyscrapers, turned towards Qingxiu mountains visible on the picture, explored most of it and then walked across the bridge to the new Wuxiang CBD to take my evening metro back to city center for dinner. For a skyscraper fan, that was a hell of a one-man one-day city exploration. I can strongly recommend this route, if you don't mind walking.


Wow, sounds like fun! (Only skyscraper fans would say that. ) May I ask what "Diwang" is?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
Former tallest building of Nanning

It claims to have the tallest elevator made of glass that you can look out to go to the observation deck in China, I do not know if it is still true.


----------



## Yellow Fever

*Shanghai*

Shanghai Impression (4) by Louie Liu, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China









by 军工 on 500px









by 军工 on 500px









by 军工 on 500px









by 军工 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China









by 军工 on 500px









by 军工 on 500px









by 军工 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Wenzhou - 温州*
Wenzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Wenzhou is the 3rd Largest City in Zhejiang Province after Hangzhou & Ningbo









by Morrison on 500px









by Morrison on 500px









by Morrison on 500px









by Morrison on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Dongguan - 东莞*
Dongguan City, Guangdong Province, Southern China









by 致凯 on 500px









by 致凯 on 500px









by 致凯 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Zhengzhou - 郑州*
Zhengzhou City, Capital of Henan Province, Central China









by electricity.Sir  on 500px









by electricity.Sir  on 500px









by electricity.Sir  on 500px









by electricity.Sir  on 500px









by electricity.Sir  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China









by 声色 on 500px









by DalinPhoto on 500px









by VICTOR WANG on 500px









by 洛克 on 500px









by 洛克 on 500px




​


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Nantong























































j.c.zhang • Instagram photos and videos


86 Followers, 87 Following, 143 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from @j.c.zhang




instagram.com


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China









by 犸19 on 500px









by Yeah少 on 500px









by Patrick on 500px









by 一诚 on 500px









by 一诚 on 500px





​


----------



## Miloosz

BTW. How is the soil in the pudong dealing with these huge masses that they put on top of it?
After all some time ago, in the NY they thought that level of water raised, while it was just ground going down under the weight of the buildings after all  Shnaghai was kinda wet land there after all.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Huizhou


















Jimmy (@zhengderong) • Instagram photos and videos


589 Followers, 85 Following, 371 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jimmy (@zhengderong)




instagram.com


----------



## little universe

*Taipei - 台北*
Taipei City, Capital of Republic of China (aka Taiwan)









Daan Forest Park 大安森林公園 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr









Daan Forest Park, 大安森林公園 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*









by 无界 on 500px









by 黄昆震 on 500px









by 上山下乡 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*









by Zackxu on 500px









by Zackxu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*









by King Young on 500px









by King Young on 500px









by King Young on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*









by PeterLau on 500px









by 狂奔的茄子 on 500px









by 楚江月 on 500px





​


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Hefei


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

^^













































Jimmy (@zhengderong) • Instagram photos and videos


589 Followers, 85 Following, 371 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jimmy (@zhengderong)




instagram.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

*Shanghai*

Shanghai by Mo Bai, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Beijing








BEIJING | CITIC Tower - China Zun | 528m | 1731ft | 109...


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Hengyang, Hunan Province:*

湘江绕衡阳 by 李咸良, on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Tianjin:*

天津 by 唐皇, on 500px


----------



## little universe

*Urumqi - 乌鲁木齐*
Urumqi City, Capital of Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China

Urumqi is One of the Largest Cities in Central Asia









by 穿越亚丁湾 on 500px









by 穿越亚丁湾 on 500px









by 晓欢XIAOHUAN on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China









by AOW桐 on 500px









by AOW桐 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*









by Titan on 500px









by Titan on 500px









by Titan on 500px



​


----------



## Yellow Fever

*Taipei*

20200604-_TCW3076 by Tencho Photography, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Fuzhou - 福州*
Fuzhou City, Capital of Fujian Province, Eastern China

The Ancient *Sanfang Qixiang (三坊七巷)* District is at the forefront of the 1st photo below:








by ALUphotography  on 500px









by 楠静杰_LNX on 500px









by 楠静杰_LNX on 500px









by 楠静杰_LNX on 500px

​


----------



## little universe

*Fuzhou - 福州*
Fuzhou City, Capital of Fujian Province, Eastern China









by 楠静杰_LNX on 500px









by 楠静杰_LNX on 500px









by 楠静杰_LNX on 500px









by 楠静杰_LNX on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Xiamen (or Amoy) - 厦门*
Xiamen City, Fujian Province, Eastern China









by vanluo on 500px









by Joey Tseng on 500px









by Joey Tseng on 500px









by vanluo on 500px









by 一羽清宁 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Xiamen (or Amoy) - 厦门*
Xiamen City, Fujian Province, Eastern China









by 一羽清宁 on 500px









by 一羽清宁 on 500px









by 一羽清宁 on 500px









by 一羽清宁 on 500px









by vanluo on 500px​


----------



## little universe

*Longyan - 龙岩*
Longyan City, Fujian Province, Eastern China









by 飞哥 on 500px









by 飞哥 on 500px









by 飞哥 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Rizhao - 日照*
Rizhao City, Shandong Province, Northern China









by 双月河 on 500px









by 双月河 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Luoyang - 洛阳*
Luyang City, Henan Province, Central China

Luoyang is one of the *4 Great Ancient Capitals of China* along with Beijing, Nanjing & Xi'an (or Chang'an).
Photos below show the reconstructed *Ancient Monuments of Luoyang*
The Ancient City of Luoyang, like Chang'an, had profound cultural, artistic and architectural influences on Japan and Korea.
Nowadays, Luoyang is the 2nd Largest City in Henan Province after the Provincial Capital Zhengzhou.










by 飞扬 on 500px









by 飞扬 on 500px









by 飞扬 on 500px









by 飞扬 on 500px









by 飞扬 on 500px









by 飞扬 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Luoyang - 洛阳*
Luyang City, Henan Province, Central China

Luoyang is one of the *4 Great Ancient Capitals of China* along with Beijing, Nanjing & Xi'an (or Chang'an).
Nowadays, Luoyang is the 2nd Largest City in Henan Province after the Provincial Capital Zhengzhou.


















by 飞扬 on 500px









by 飞扬 on 500px









by 飞扬 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Dalian - 大连*
Dalian City, Liaoning Province, NE China









by 东升光影 on 500px









by 东升光影 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Liuzhou - 柳州*
Liuzhou City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China









by 红树林 on 500px









by 红树林 on 500px









by 红树林 on 500px









by 红树林 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Zhuhai & Macau - 珠海和澳门*
Southern China









by 蔡振丰 on 500px









by 蔡振丰 on 500px









by 蔡振丰 on 500px









by 蔡振丰 on 500px









by 蔡振丰 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Huizhou - 惠州*
Huizhou City, Guangdong Province, Southern China









by Revvv on 500px









by Revvv on 500px









by Lhvin on 500px




​


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou/Canton/Kwangchow*








Untitled by 憨憨小唐Perks on 500px









进城 by aaar乐 on 500px









羊城暮色 by 阿波罗 on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

*HK*

Hong Kong, Victoria Harbour by Darcey Prout, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

I hate them with a passion. But you (and Jinan) are lucky that the cladding really saves the day.


----------



## little universe

Yellow Fever said:


> *Nanning - 南宁* is a smaller version of Moscow.


👆
I guess you were referring to Nanning's ASEAN CBD (东盟商务区). It does somehow resemble Moscow's skyline.
However, Moscow seems to only have one CBD, whilst Nanning has 3 CBD(s), namely the *Old Downtown CBD*, the *Wuxiang CBD* and the *ASEAN CBD*.


----------



## redcode

*Tianjin/Tientsin*








Goodnight Tianjin by 金申 華 on 500px


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China










by 邓涞 on 500px









by 邓涞 on 500px









by 邓涞 on 500px









by 爱放飞机的苍洱 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China 









by 邓涞 on 500px









by 邓涞 on 500px









by 邓涞 on 500px









by 爱放飞机的苍洱 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Changsha - 长沙*
Changsha City, Capital of Hunan Province, Central China










by 下一页 on 500px









by 電氣ElectroBreath  on 500px









by 陈先森io on 500px









by 電氣ElectroBreath  on 500px









by 吕锐get on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Changsha - 长沙*
Changsha City, Capital of Hunan Province, Central China 










by 電氣ElectroBreath  on 500px









by 電氣ElectroBreath  on 500px









by 電氣ElectroBreath  on 500px









by 陈先森io on 500px









by FMAX | Ealam on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*









by 福大人 on 500px









by 王小胖💋 on 500px









by SEEKER｜YUUU同學 on 500px










by 喝水233 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京* 









by 萨菲罗斯の翼²⁰¹⁷ on 500px









by Henry Liu on 500px









by 楚江月 on 500px









by 其实我还好📷on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*









by 小聪聪 on 500px









by 板栗Leo on 500px









by taoshushooting on 500px









by mango021 on 500px









by 韩晓蓓 on 500px





​


----------



## redcode

*Nanjing / Nanking*








霞绕新街口 by hank on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Changsha*








长沙暮色 by 宋先生啦啦啦 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Wuhan*








汉江晚霞（武汉) by 乡下莫克 on 500px


----------



## little universe

*Quanzhou - 泉州*
Quanzhou City, Fujian Province, Eastern China

Quanzhou is the 3rd Largest City in Fujian Province after Xiamen and the Provincial Capital Fuzhou









by 狮子王Jackson on 500px









by VincentHuang on 500px





​


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen/Shumchun *








平安金融中心 by 阿忠摄影吧 on 500px








福田CBD by YuXiang Yang on 500px








Untitled by 何绍萍 on 500px








深圳夜色 by 阿忠摄影吧 on 500px








深圳夜色 by 梵镜影像 on 500px








穹顶之下 by 135****9526 on 500px








深圳福田CBD by 苏伊士 on 500px








「华灯初上深圳湾」 by Vincent郑大钱 on 500px








深国 by 摄影小易 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou/Canton/Kwangchow







*
崛起中的琶洲新城 by Ljfeng









台风后的日落 by 阿尔法摄影 on 500px








广州日落 by 圆梦人Deimen on 500px








珠江日出 by Frankie熙客 on 500px








金调下的广州 by Wendell on 500px








雾锁羊城 by 祥子 on 500px








一座城市 by Jack.Li on 500px








珠江三塔 · 初晴 by 何小宅0_0 on 500px








暖阳 by 正一死肥彬 on 500px








珠江新城 by 笨加鸡蛋 on 500px








城市夜色 by Patrick on 500px


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Najing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

Nanjing, literally means *"Southern Capital"*, is one of the *4 Great Ancient Capitals of China*, along with *Beijing ("Northern Capital")*, Xi'an and Luoyang.
Nanjing was the Capital of the *Republic of China* before its retreat to Taiwan in 1949. The Current Capital City of *Republic of China* is *Taipei*.










by michael1983 on 500px









by _大面 on 500px









by _大面 on 500px









by 三十五 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

Suzhou is the 2nd Largest City in Jiangsu Province after the Provincial Capital Nanjing.
Suzhou is part of the *Shanghai Metropolitan Area* with the aggregated population of approx. 35 million.
From *Ming* until Late *Qing Dynasty* (circa mid-14th-century to mid-19th-century), Suzhou was China's Economic, Cultural and Commercial Center (like today's Shanghai, its neighbouring city).
Suzhou was usually twinned with the nearby city *Hangzhou* in ancient China for their beautiful cityscapes and opulence.
There is the Chinese saying, *"Heaven above, **Suzhou and Hangzhou** below (上有天堂, 下有苏杭)." *
The city is renowned for dozens of *Classical Chinese Scholars' Gardens* (9 of them have been listed as UNESCO World Heritage Sites), canals, stone bridges, pagodas, and historical waterfront districts.










by Zackxu on 500px









by 华嘉年  on 500px









by Liang hhhh on 500px









by Zackxu on 500px






​


----------



## redcode

*Chongqing / Chungking*








天空之境 by 盛夏之舞🌟 on 500px








夜幕的颜色 by SaintChenHRn on 500px


----------



## little universe

*Macau - 澳门*
Macau SAR, Southern China

Macau is the Leading Casino City in Asia









by 豐、Feng on 500px









by 豐、Feng on 500px









by 豐、Feng on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Wuhan - 武汉*
Wuhan City, Capital of Hubei Province, Central China

With the population of over 11 million within its metropolitan area, Wuhan is the largest city in Central China










by 君行 on 500px









by 瑞JRPHOET on 500px









by 乡下莫克 on 500px









by 瑞JRPHOET on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Xi'an - 西安*
Xi'an City, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China

Xi'an, known as *Chang'an* in old days, is one of the *4 Great Ancient Capitals of China* along with Beijing, Nanjing & Luoyang.
Xi'an was also the Starting Point of the ancient *Silk Road (丝绸之路)*.









by BrookYu on 500px









by 如痴如醉 on 500px









by BrookYu on 500px









by 如痴如醉 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao (or Tsingtao) - 青岛*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China









by 骆驼的眼睛 on 500px









by 这个世界的启示在荒野 on 500px









by Eric Cheung on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou - 杭州*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


*Hangzhou Old Downtown by the West Lake - 西子湖畔杭州城*









by 東東東 on 500px









by 東東東 on 500px









by EpicHao on 500px




*Hangzhou Qianjiang Century CBD - 杭州钱江世纪城*
It is at the South Bank of the Qiantang River, next to the 2022 Asian Games Site









by 无界 on 500px









by PANQINRUI on 500px









by lee的视界 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou - 杭州*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


*Hangzhou Qianjiang New CBD - 杭州钱江新城*
It is at the North Bank of the Qiantang River









by EpicHao on 500px









by .  on 500px









by EpicHao on 500px​








by 无界 on 500px









by PANQINRUI on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Yinchuan - 银川*
Yinchuan City, Capital of Ningxia Autonomous Region, NW China









by 木北 on 500px









by 木北 on 500px









by 韩豆 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Haikou - 海口*
Haikou City, Capital of Hainan Province, Southern China










by Aurorawins on 500px









by Aurorawins on 500px









by Aurorawins on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Nantong - 南通*
Nantong City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China









by 冰歌 on 500px









by 舒小简 on 500px









by 冰歌 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China









by 定海神针 on 500px









by 定海神针 on 500px









by 定海神针 on 500px




​


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou / Canton / Kwangchow*








是日日落 by 偶然跑焦 on 500px








黄金时刻的广州城 by aaar乐 on 500px








蓝调双塔 by 渣渣柒 on 500px


----------



## little universe

*Foshan - 佛山*
Foshan City, Guangdong Province, Southern China

Foshan is part of the *Guangzhou Metropolitan Area* with the aggregated population of approx. 25 million


*Foshan New CBD - 佛山新城*









by 韩豆 on 500px









by 韩豆 on 500px









by 韩豆 on 500px









by 韩豆 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Foshan - 佛山*
Foshan City, Guangdong Province, Southern China

Foshan is part of the *Guangzhou Metropolitan Area* with the aggregated population of approx. 25 million


*Foshan Qiandenghu CBD - 佛山千灯湖商务区*









by 韩豆 on 500px









by 韩豆 on 500px









by 韩豆 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Harbin - 哈尔滨*
Harbin City, Capital of Heilongjiang Province, NE China









by 韩豆 on 500px









by 韩豆 on 500px









by 韩豆 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Xiamen (or Amoy) - 厦门*
Xiamen City, Fujian Province, Eastern China









by 强哥¹⁸⁸⁵⁰⁵⁶¹²⁰⁹ on 500px









by 强哥¹⁸⁸⁵⁰⁵⁶¹²⁰⁹ on 500px









by 强哥¹⁸⁸⁵⁰⁵⁶¹²⁰⁹ on 500px









by 常住真心 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*










by 北楓 on 500px









by 北楓 on 500px









by 云落予我 on 500px







​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China










by 时光 on 500px









by 时光 on 500px









by 爱摄影的陈小树 on 500px





​


----------



## Yellow Fever

*HK*

&quot;pride&quot; (May 2008) by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*









by 定海神针  on 500px









by 定海神针  on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China










by Jingye Liu on 500px









by 峰 on 500px









by 十方洛神 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*









by Sam Kong on 500px









by Sam Kong on 500px









by Sam Kong on 500px









by Sam Kong on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Shaoxing - 绍兴*
Shaoxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Shaoxing is the 4th Largest City in Zhejiang Province after Hangzhou, Ningbo & Wenzhou.
Shaoxing's urban districts Yuecheng (越城) & Keqiao (柯桥) are part of the *Hangzhou Metropolitan Area* with population of approx. 12 million.
Photos below show the Yuecheng District (越城区)









by 飘浮的云 on 500px









by spongebobsdy


​


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou - 杭州*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Hangzhou has been one of the most renowned and prosperous cities in China for much of the last millennium.
It is believed that Hangzhou was the *Largest City in the World* from 1180 to 1315 and from 1348 to 1358.
Hangzhou was usually twinned with the nearby city *Suzhou** (苏州)* in ancient China for their beautiful cityscapes and opulence.
There is the Chinese saying, *"Heaven above, **Suzhou and Hangzhou** below (上有天堂, 下有苏杭)." *










by 三夏Shiny on 500px









by 三夏Shiny on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Guiyang - 贵阳*
Guiyang City, Capital of Guizhou Province, SW China









by 方映nic on 500px









by 方映nic on 500px









by Doly_Mhj on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Yancheng - 盐城*
Yancheng City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










by 山丘 on 500px









by 山丘 on 500px









by 山丘 on 500px









by michael1983 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Taizhou** (Zhejiang) - 浙江台州*
Taizhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Please don't confuse *Taizhou** (台州, Zhejiang Province)* with the *Taizhou **(泰州, Jiangsu Province)*.
Both are located in the Greater Yangtze River Delta Region in Eastern China










by Laohu on 500px









by Laohu on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

Nanjing, literally means *"Southern Capital"*, is one of the *4 Great Ancient Capitals of China*, along with *Beijing ("Northern Capital")*, Xi'an and Luoyang.
Nanjing was the Capital of the *Republic of China* before its retreat to Taiwan in 1949. The Current Capital City of *Republic of China* is *Taipei*.










by Aslan Xiong on 500px









by Aslan Xiong on 500px









by Aslan Xiong on 500px









by hank  on 500px









by hank on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Wenzhou - 温州*
Wenzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Wenzhou is the 3rd Largest City in Zhejiang Province after Hangzhou and Ningbo










by 奔奔 on 500px









by 奔奔 on 500px









by 奔奔 on 500px









by 奔奔 on 500px









by 奔奔 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Wenzhou - 温州*
Wenzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Wenzhou is the 3rd Largest City in Zhejiang Province after Hangzhou and Ningbo










by 奔奔 on 500px









by 奔奔 on 500px









by 奔奔 on 500px





​


----------



## redcode

Macau-Zhuhai








澳门与珠海 by 泓Sam on 500px


----------



## redcode

little universe said:


> *Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
> Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China​


​Nanking's skyline is terribly mediocre for a city with such historical significance.


----------



## KillerZavatar

redcode said:


> ​Nanking's skyline is terribly mediocre for a city with such historical significance.


mediocre? It's in the Top 10 of cities with the most supertalls and boasts some pretty beautiful marvels, The Youth Olympics Twins have an amazing facade, Golden Eagle Tiandi is just ridiculous and Zifeng is one of my favorite buildings. It also has a 498m building in the works.


----------



## redcode

KillerZavatar said:


> mediocre? It's in the Top 10 of cities with the most supertalls and boasts some pretty beautiful marvels, The Youth Olympics Twins have an amazing facade, Golden Eagle Tiandi is just ridiculous and Zifeng is one of my favorite buildings. It also has a 498m building in the works.


and yet look at its skyline. It manages to be extremely underwhelming with all those marvels. It may have the size, but the aesthetics is just not there.


----------



## little universe

redcode said:


> ​
> Nanking's skyline is terribly mediocre for a city with such historical significance.


^^
I guess you could say that to Xi'an but not Nanjing. 

Nanjing would always be in my TOP 10 Chinese City Skyline list without a doubt.








*Haining - 海宁*
Haining City, Jiaxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Haining is a county-level city (a tier 4 city) under the jurisdiction of the prefecture-level city of Jiaxing (嘉兴).
The city is located between Shanghai and Hangzhou, and It is China's Leather Industry Center.
Like most of the county-level cities in Zhejiang Province, Haining's Skyline punches well above its weight.

For those Wuxia Novel Lovers, it's worth mentioning that Haining is the hometown of *Jin Yong** (金庸, Louis Cha),*
the writer of the _*The Legend of the Condor Heroes*__* (射雕英雄传).*_










by 逝水无衡 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Xiamen (or Amoy) - 厦门*
Xiamen City, Fujian Province, Eastern China










by 娃娃脸大叔 on 500px











by 娃娃脸大叔 on 500px









by 娃娃脸大叔 on 500px









by 娃娃脸大叔 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Xiamen (or Amoy) - 厦门*
Xiamen City, Fujian Province, Eastern China










by 哈里森 on 500px









by 哈里森 on 500px









by 哈里森 on 500px









by 哈里森 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China










by 八月未央 on 500px









by 爱摄影的陈小树 on 500px









by 爱摄影的陈小树 on 500px









by 爱摄影的陈小树 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Qinhuangdao (Beidaihe District) - 秦皇岛 (北戴河区)*
Qinhuangdao City, Hebei Province, Northern China









by 轩辕傲风 on 500px









by 轩辕傲风 on 500px









by 轩辕傲风 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Huizhou - 惠州*
Huizhou City, Guangdong Province, Southern China









by Thirtyfive on 500px









by Thirtyfive on 500px









by 水岩 on 500px









by 水岩 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China









by YAOYUE.深圳 on 500px









by YAOYUE.深圳 on 500px




​


----------



## Yellow Fever

*Shenzhen*

P0002345 Shenzhen Lianhuashan Park 16;9 Crop - 29-Jun-2020 by BB, on Flickr
Shenzhen Skateboarders by 吉姆 Jim Hofman, on Flickr
P0002348 Shenzhen Talent Park 1:2 Crop - 30-Jun-2020 by BB, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Shenzhen * - Nanshan cluster in the western part of the city, with plenty of construction still happening

20200731111355 by AriS_DX☆, on Flickr

Shenzhen Bay01 by AriS_DX☆, on Flickr


----------



## KillerZavatar

Nanshan District has three skylines/clusters: Houhai, Qianhai and Shekou. This is the most impressive one in Houhai. :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

KillerZavatar said:


> Nanshan District has three skylines/clusters: Houhai, Qianhai and Shekou. This is the most impressive one in Houhai. :cheers:


Yea, I think the best vantage point to get all 3 is to hike up to Nanshan. I did that back in 2017, and at the time, Shekou wasn't impressive at all. From the Hong Kong side, I can capture the Houhai + Shekou clusters.










Qianhai was a bit hard to spot through a break in the trees. The highway to the airport would have the best view.










I think Qianhai will ultimately be bigger and have more buildings, but Houhai is shaping up quite well so far.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Taipei

Taipei sunset skyline by 毛貓大少爺, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Haikou*









海口世纪大桥全景 by 韩豆 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen*
Looking southeast towards Shekou with the Futian cluster on the left in the background

Shenzhen by Jem Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 帝都*



*The Forbidden City caught in between the **Financial Street** Skyline (front) & the **Guomao CBD** Skyline (back) - 紫禁城前后的金融街和国贸天际线*








by 路过的猴子 on 500px




*Guomao CBD & Lize New CBD in one frame - 国贸+丽泽 同框*








by 南城文盲 on 500px



*Lize New CBD Under Construction - 建设中的丽泽商务区*
Fengtai District, SW Beijing








by aqi on 500px




*Guomao CBD (or Beijing CBD) - 国贸商务区 (北京中央商务区)*
Chaoyang District, East Beijing








by Peng on 500px









by 谁来剪月光呀 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


*Nanjing Hexi New CBD - 南京河西商务区*








by 方人二 on 500px









by Aslan Xiong on 500px




*View of Nanjing from North Bank of the Yangtze River - 江北浦口看金陵 *








by 乘光追影 on 500px




*The Historical Laomendong District by the Ancient **Nanjing City Wall** - 南京古城墙和老门东历史街区*








by 一草亭 on 500px









by 和氣致祥 on 500px





*Nanjing **Chaotian Palace** with **Xinjiekou CBD** Skyline at the back - 南京朝天宫和新街口天际线*








by 一草亭 on 500px









by 方人二 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Urumqi - 乌鲁木齐*
Urumqi City, Capital of Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China

At the height of *5,445 m (17,864 ft)*, Tianshan Mountain's *Bogda Peak **(Chinese: 博格达峰)* is visible from Urumqi.









by 穿越亚丁湾 on 500px









by 晓欢XIAOHUAN on 500px









by 穿越亚丁湾 on 500px









by 穿越亚丁湾 on 500px









by 穿越亚丁湾 on 500px


​


----------



## redcode

*Chungking*









重庆天际线 by 张坤琨 on 500px









重庆全景图 by 张坤琨 on 500px









璀璨都市 by 139****9257 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Canton*









金色珠江 by Jack Li on 500px









东湖霞光 by Basic阿基 on 500px









入夜 by Pxxxx_y7 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen* / *Samzan *from Hong Kong









Sunset by Elvis Tam on 500px

Qianhai New District









前海之夜 by 韩豆 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen* with Houhai in front and Futian in the background 

Shenzhen by Jem Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou*

Time has gone by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

Portrait fantasia.jpg by Al Walzem, on Flickr


----------



## KillerZavatar

hkskyline said:


> Yea, I think the best vantage point to get all 3 is to hike up to Nanshan. I did that back in 2017, and at the time, Shekou wasn't impressive at all. From the Hong Kong side, I can capture the Houhai + Shekou clusters.


yeah I was there in January before everything closed down, totally agree that it is the best spot, it is not like other mountains where all you see is mountains for most of the trip. Nanshan is pretty skinny and you can often see skyscrapers looking left and right as it is only one path parts of the way.


----------



## hkskyline

KillerZavatar said:


> yeah I was there in January before everything closed down, totally agree that it is the best spot, it is not like other mountains where all you see is mountains for most of the trip. Nanshan is pretty skinny and you can often see skyscrapers looking left and right as it is only one path parts of the way.


On the east side of town, I've seen a telecommunications-like tower on a tall hill. What spot is that and is it open to the public? It should give an aerial-like view across the entire city and sunset.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
Do you mean 梧桐山？ Wutong Mountain - Wikipedia











https://external-content.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=http%3A%2F%2Fuav.xinhuanet.com%2F2019-05%2F06%2F1210126232_15571146354231n.jpg&f=1&nofb=1


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*









by 刘三根_Threegen on 500px









by Asterism on 500px




​


----------



## redcode

*Peking*









京城天际线 by Jongkhurun on 500px


----------



## redcode

my favourites 

1. Guangzhou. It's huge and aesthetically pleasing. 
2. Hong Kong. A classic. Not a big fan of Kowloon but the Hong Kong island skyline is top notch imo. 
3. Beijing. Yes, I put it at the third spot. Its skyline is just fabulous, much more so than the vast majority of Chinese skylines. 
4. Shenzhen. Its skyline is very spread out but the supertalls popping up seemingly everywhere makes up for that. As a standalone skyline, the cluster at Qianhai is one of my favourites. 
5. Shanghai. It's gigantic, but somehow a bit meh. Shanghai Tower is my all time favourite megatall, the SIFC is great too, but Pudong as a whole feels kinda awkward. Still, the sheer size of the skyline guarantees it a spot in the top 5.


----------



## redcode

here are some *Guangzhou* pics for you all

















Untitled by CristianoRonaldo on 500px









广州 by 峰 on 500px








珠江新城夜景 by Lucas圈圈 on 500px









醉羊城 by Pxxxx_y7 on 500px









广州中轴线航拍 by 刘HH on 500px









繁华的背后 by 阿佑_Ayou on 500px









蓝 by Pxxxx_y7 on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

Haieg said:


> 3.Hong Kong:Most dense Skyline in China, great scenery too, also very photogenic.Happy to hear about the new supertall! In my opinion it won't fall in the future ranking.


What's the new supertall in HK?



redcode said:


> 5. Shanghai. *It's gigantic, but somehow a bit meh*. Shanghai Tower is my all time favourite megatall, the SIFC is great too, but Pudong as a whole feels kinda awkward. Still, the sheer size of the skyline guarantees it a spot in the top 5.


This tbh. I used to have Shanghai as my number one skyline, but recently I've been less impressed by its very impressive Pudong trio.


----------



## Haieg

I was referring to the Mong Kok Water Supplies Department, right now it is only in proposal state.


----------



## A Chicagoan

I suppose I'll list my favorites as well.









1. Guangzhou. Zhujiang New Town has an awesome supertall cluster that no other Chinese city can compete with. The axis of towers from CITIC Plaza to the Canton Tower forms a very aesthetically-pleasing wave shape.
2. Shanghai. Huge skyline! It's so cool to see the Lujiazui supertalls rising from a massive, endless cluster of skyscrapers. Bonus points for a beautiful river bend!
3. Shenzhen. Extremely long skyline! Lots of supertalls along an axis as long as Manhattan.
4. Hong Kong. Mind-boggling density and several iconic skyscrapers, but most of the architecture is rather cookie-cutter.
5. Beijing. The CBD is rather small but has a few interesting buildings that work really well together.
6. Nanjing. Nothing really special about this one; it's just a really coherent skyline.
7. Suzhou. Several beautiful buildings as well as a beautiful lake.
8. Chongqing. Huge skyline, but rather bland in my opinion.
9. Qingdao. This city has several upcoming supertalls that will boost it up the ranks.
10. Wuxi. This is the only city that my computer tries to mark as misspelled, but it's got some great skyscrapers.


----------



## little universe

Haieg said:


> Top Chinese Skylines imo:
> 1.Shenzhen:Vast Skyline spread out to multiple districts,with that many projects u/c and prep it will hold its top spot for many many following years,really hope that the Kingkey 100 area turns out great.
> 2.Shanghai:Great centered Skyline but still extremely impressive on the Puxi side,will hold its spot for sure,there are just so many supertalls under going.
> 3.Hong Kong:Most dense Skyline in China, great scenery too, also very photogenic.Happy to hear about the new supertall! In my opinion it won't fall in the future ranking.
> 4.Guangzhou:Zhujiang New Town is the most aestethic CBD i know of, Pazhou West CBD, Guangzhou Financial City CBD and other projects will, prevent a fall in the rankings in the future(only serious competitor for 4th place is CQ) / Also i wanted to ask if someone has the old renders (which were not taken as the masterplan of Guangzhou financial city), i can not see them anymore on the thread, where z0rg posted the different masterplans/
> 5.Chongqing:Similiar features as HK ,however right now there is missing a tall signature tower, (Raffles City is tall, but it lies lower than other buildings because it is next to the river),with the Sunac Center and the Corperate Avenue Tower it will change for sure. Hopefully Chongqing Tall Tower will get built as well. Will very likely sustain a 5th place.
> In general the Top 5 are very far ahead compared to the other Skylines
> 
> Top 6-10
> 6.Beijing
> Not a huge skyline like the top 5, but very aestethic, also has 3 CBDs.Not so much u/c, but maybe as little universe mentioned, the Z10 plot gets revived,that would be a nice addition to the skyline. I think Beijing could slip a spot or 2 in the rankings in future.
> 7.Nanjing:Zifeng Tower truly iconic and the Hexi New CBD beatiful,Nanjing is constructing many supertalls, if it ends up as the illustrations that oscillation posted in a few Nanjing threads, than I see it rising in rankings for sure.It would be the only chinese city with 4 400m+ skyscrapers(except Shenzhen) and up too 14 300m-500m skyscrapers .
> 8.Tianjin:Its main CBD is a little bit spread out, still great, the two giant buildings sadly don't contribute much to the skyline and because of the GDP growth slump in 2017 many projects lost hope to get ever constructed,Zhonghai Plaza would be nice if constructed. Will probably fall a few spots in the future.
> 9.Hangzhou:Not very tall,but high quality buildings,has many 250m+ u/c plus 300m twins. Will overtake Tianjin in the future, but still may fall.
> 10.Nanning The main CBD is in a similiar scenario as Moscow, very tall core and not too many skyscrapers in the surrounding area, of course still muy bien, the Wuxiang new area is more exciting, with 3 more supertalls under prep. In future Nanning could have 10 supertalls, it will rise in the rankings as well imo.
> I want to do a 11-25 list too, but I'm going to gather more Information to be more precise. Also the future rankings could be inaccurate,cause of the recent skyscraper limitations, some buildings won't get built.


^^
@Haieg
It is overall a very good list.
I have a slightly different view on the 9th and 10th positions, i would swap Qingdao and Chengdu for Hangzhou and Nanning.

Here is my list:

1. Shenzhen
2. Shanghai
3. Hong Kong
4. Guangzhou
5. Chongqing
6. Beijing
7. Nanjing
8. Tianjin
9. Qingdao - a sea-side world-class skyline is taking shape.
10. Chengdu - snowy mountains as the skyline's backdrop gives Chengdu some bonus points...and also cityscape-wise (pls note not skyline-wise), i found Chengdu being one of the few Chinese cities outside the Jiangnan or Wu Region (江浙地区) falls into my "refined cityscape (精致城市)" category


----------



## little universe

*Taiyuan - 太原*
Taiyuan City, Capital of Shanxi Province, Northern China









by 小炮儿666 on 500px









by 李平安 on 500px









by 李平安 on 500px









by 李平安 on 500px









by 李平安 on 500px









by 李平安 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Shijiazhuang - 石家庄*
Shijiazhuang City, Capital of Hebei Province, Northern China









by 飞雪 on 500px









by 飞雪 on 500px










by s365603132 from gaoloumi





​


----------



## little universe

*Xi'an - 西安*
Xi'an City, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China

Xi'an, known as *Chang'an (长安)* in old days, is one of the *Four Great Ancient Capitals of China* along with Beijing, Nanjing & Luoyang.
The Ancient City of Chang'an had a profound influence on other East Asian Cities. Both of the Ancient Japanese Capital Cities Kyoto and Nara were modelled after Chang'an.
Chang'an was also the starting point of the *Ancient Silk Road (古丝绸之路)*.









by Wangzhizhi on 500px









by Linver on 500px









by Wangzhizhi on 500px









by Wangzhizhi on 500px










by iViewfinder on 500px









by Linver on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Haikou - 海口*
Haikou City, Capital of Hainan Province, Southern China









by 爱斯基摩雪橇猫 on 500px









by 爱斯基摩雪橇猫 on 500px





​


----------



## Yellow Fever

*Kowloon*, where I was born and raised 

DSC_3311_33_LR_LOGO by Ray &#x27;Wolverine&#x27; Li, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Lanzhou - 兰州*
Lanzhou City, Capital of Gansu Province, NW China








by torrent on 500px









by torrent on 500px









by 陈小羊Timeline on 500px









by 李琼 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Yinchuan - 银川*
Yinchuan City, Capital of Ningxia Autonomous Region, NW China









by 王正宇 on 500px









by 安之若素 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Wuhu - 芜湖*
Wuhu City, Anhui Province, Central China









by 明辉（Bright）on 500px









by 袁小淇 on 500px




​


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong*









HK by Alan Tin on 500px


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou - 杭州*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

As the Southern Terminal of the Ancient *Beijing-Hangzhou Grand Canal **(京杭大运河)*,
Hangzhou has been one of the most renowned and prosperous cities in China for much of the last millennium.
Then known as *Lin'an (临安)*, It was the Capital City of *Southern Song Dynasty (南宋)* from 1138 until the Mongol invasion of 1276.
It is belived that *Hangzhou was the World's Largest City *from *1180 to 1315* and from *1348 to 1358*.
Both *Marco Polo* and *Ibn Battuta* visited the city at that time, both of them recorded that the city was "greater than any in the world".
Hangzhou is home to the Chinese IT Giant *Alibaba Group** (阿里巴巴集团)* and the UNESCO World Heritage Site, *The West Lake (杭州西湖)*.

Hangzhou will host the 2022 Asian Games


















by 汉孝 on 500px









by 汉孝 on 500px









by 汉孝 on 500px




​


----------



## GIGIGAGA

My list:
1. Shanghai
2. Shenzhen
3. Hongkong
4. Beijing 
5. Guangzhou
6. Chongqing 
7. Tianjin
8. Suzhou
9. Nanjing
10. Dalian
11. Qingdao
12. Changsha
13. Chengdu
14. Shenyang
15. Hangzhou
16. Wuhan
17. Xiamen
18. Nanning
19. Ningbo
20. Xi'an
21. Wuxi
22. Fuzhou
23. Nanchang
24. Zhuhai
25. Kunming


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing Jiefangbei CBD - 重庆解放碑商务区*
Yuzhong District, Chongqing Municipality, SW China









by 摄影师徐灿 on 500px








by 摄影师徐灿 on 500px








by 摄影师徐灿 on 500px





​


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

2020/9/2/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 魔都*









by icecream on 500px









by icecream on 500px





​


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

China ferry terminal, HK by Sherman Lai, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Zibo - 淄博*
Zibo City, Shandong Province, Northern China









by 逐梦光影 on 500px








by 逐梦光影 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Kunming - 昆明*
Kunming City, Capital of Yunnan Province, SW China









by 山人 on 500px









by 山人 on 500px








by 山人 on 500px








by 山人 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Ancient and Modern Xi'an - 古今 西安*
Xi'an City, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China

Xi'an, known as *Chang'an (长安)* in old days, is one of the *Four Great Ancient Capitals of China* along with Beijing, Nanjing & Luoyang.
The Ancient City of Chang'an had a profound influence on other East Asian Cities. Both of the Ancient Japanese Capital Cities Kyoto and Nara were modelled after Chang'an.
Chang'an was also the starting point of the *Ancient Silk Road (古丝绸之路)*.









by 文心雕龙 on 500px









by 文心雕龙 on 500px









by 文心雕龙 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Ancient and Modern Xi'an - 古今 西安*
Xi'an City, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China

Xi'an, known as *Chang'an (长安)* in old days, is one of the *Four Great Ancient Capitals of China* along with Beijing, Nanjing & Luoyang.
The Ancient City of Chang'an had a profound influence on other East Asian Cities. Both of the Ancient Japanese Capital Cities Kyoto and Nara were modelled after Chang'an.
Chang'an was also the starting point of the *Ancient Silk Road (古丝绸之路)*.









by 无方 on 500px









by 逗逼w先森 on 500px









by 逗逼w先森 on 500px









by 姜味轻 on 500px









by 凡※不ₓₓ烦'' on 500px









by SSyangguang on 500px









by 逗逼w先森 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Wuxi - 无锡*
Wuxi City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

Wuxi is the 3rd Largest City in Jiangsu Province after the Provincial Capital Nanjing and the Economical Powerhouse Suzhou 









by 肉联厂RPF&reg;斧头哥 on 500px









by 惠小亚 on 500px









by 惠小亚 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China

Chengdu has been one of the most renowned and prosperous cities in China throughout the history,
It is known as the *"Country of Heaven" and the "Land of Abundance" (Chinese: 天府之国)*.
As early as in *Tang Dynasty* (618 - 907), *Chengdu was considered the 3rd City in China* only after the Capital *Chang'an (modern day Xi'an)* and the then commercial and economical center *Yangzhou **(扬州).*
There was the old saying during Tang Dynasty (618 - 907): *" Yangzhou being the 1st and Chengdu being the 2nd (Chinese: 扬一益二)"*.











by 张方方 on 500px








by 李大泡泡 on 500px








by BKER on 500px









by CHAPA丨蒋人可 on 500px










by CHAPA丨蒋人可 on 500px




​


----------



## redcode

Interesting. So they use Yi 益 exclusively for Chengdu while of Shu 蜀 is used to refer to the whole province?


----------



## little universe

^^
Correct, in ancient days "Yi (益)" was the Chinese Short name for the Provincial Capital Chengdu and "Shu (蜀)" was the short name for Sichuan Province.
In modern days, however, "Rong (蓉)" is more commonly used as the short name for Chengdu, while "Shu (蜀)" remains as the short name for Sichuan.
Chengdu had a couple of other names in old days other than "Chengdu" and "Yi", namely, "Jinguan-city (or Brocade City 锦官城)", "Rong-city (or Hibiscus City 蓉城)", "Gui-city (or Turtle City 龟城)" and so on.


----------



## redcode

*Canton / Guangzhou / Kwangchow*

I'm wondering how much of the cluster at Pazhou West will make it into this frame once it's materialised 









新光大桥 by Lucas圈圈 on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

Shanghai

Light went perfect on the Lujiazui skyline on Sunday by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Zhuhai and Macau - 珠海和澳门*
Southern China









by 阳光不锈 on 500px









by 劉駿AdrIaNNN on 500px









by 劉駿AdrIaNNN on 500px









by 风儿_中山 on 500px




​


----------



## A Chicagoan




----------



## hkskyline

The Zhuhai St. Regis should have a lovely view of Macau and the new skyscraper district on the Chinese side.


----------



## A Chicagoan

hkskyline said:


> The Zhuhai St. Regis should have a lovely view of Macau and the new skyscraper district on the Chinese side.


I'm going to start saving up so I can stay there.


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*








by 雷呐 on 500px









by Robin on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China









by Ryan杨Ryan on 500px









by Ryan杨Ryan on 500px






​


----------



## redcode

a lovely view of *Chengdu*. Shiny highrises and charming traditional structures with minimal obstruction from commieblocks









成都太古里 by Xiaoxiang_Lee on 500px


----------



## little universe

redcode said:


> a lovely view of *Chengdu*. Shiny highrises and charming *traditional structures* with minimal obstruction from commieblocks


Those "traditional structures" are the buildings of the *Chengdu Taikoo Li **(成都太古里, Literally means Chengdu Swire Neighbourhoods) Shopping Precinct*.
It is a new development encompassing the ancient Daci Temple and Chengdu Huguang Guild Hall near Chengdu's Chunxi Road Shopping District.
I had a wonderful experience there when i was in Chengdu early last year.
It is one of the three Taikoo Li(s) in China developed and owned by the HK-based British conglomerate *Swire Group** (太古集团)*, the other two are *Beijing Sanlitun Taikoo Li* and *Shanghai Qiantan Taikoo Li* (near completion).
According to varied Chinese sources, Xi'an and Kunming will be the next two cities chosen by Swire to have new Taikoo Li(s) in coming years.


----------



## little universe

*Kowloon (Hong Kong) - 香港九龍 *








by Victor_chen on 500px








by Victor_chen on 500px



​


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen*









平安 by 向上的年糕 on 500px









深圳城市夜景 by 清秋薄暮 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Canton*









超级省会 by David&lotus on 500px









广州 by DignitySir on 500px









未来的广州天际线 by 陈小琳 on 500px









夕阳斜照 by 青蛙慧眼 on 500px









广州天河CBD全景 by 80 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Amoy*









火烧双子塔 by 周流劲火 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong*









中国香港中环夜景 by Victor_chen on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Nanking*









日落金陵 by hank on 500px









拥堵的南京城西干道 by 张振华 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chengdu*









雪山 by Hsjsineusujna on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Binhai, Tianjin*









天津滨海新区夜景航拍 by Delone on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Nanning*









暮光之城 by 老麦客laomaike on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Qingdao:*








老城曙光 by 小自然外景, on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Jinan:*








山东济南CBD建设 by WongBin on 500px.com









山东济南国庆高新区亮化 by WongBin on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Lanzhou:*








夜的乐章 by 放羊君 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Ningbo:*








城市夜景 by 😁 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Rizhao:*







山东省日照市：秋高气爽，市民周末尽情享受惬意好时光 by 挑战者视觉 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Jinan:*








济南暮色美如画 by 钢铁人生 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Guangzhou:*








广州琶洲互联网创新集聚区 by Mr.Yi on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Liuzhou:*








柳州天际线 by Liang hhhh on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Fuzhou */ *Hokciu*









福州 by By the wind on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Jinan:*








济南城 by 186****9159 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Xiamen:*








秋高气爽园博苑 by 野马 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Changsha:*








长沙海信广场 by 玉龙 on 500px.com


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing Hexi New CBD - 南京 河西商务区*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

Nanjing (the "Southern Capital") is one one the 4 great ancient capitals of China, along with Beijing (the "Northern Capital"), Xi'an and Luoyang.









by 默爷·nismo on 500px








by michael1983 on 500px








by 晓_荷 on 500px









by 晓_荷 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Dalian - 大连*
Dalian City, Liaoning Province, NE China

Known as *Port Arthur (亚瑟港)* in the West in old days, Dalian is the largest port city in NE China









by 风吟 on 500px









by 林东风 on 500px









by Sombrero Charles on 500px









by 林东风 on 500px









by Shine任 on 500px








by SGSQ on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Ningbo - 宁波*
Ningbo City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Ningbo is the 2nd largest city in Zhejiang Province only after the provincial capital Hangzhou.
Ningbo-Zhoushan Port is the 2nd busiest container port in China (World's No.3) only after the Port of Shanghai (World's No.1) as of 2019.









by BTPPZhangLi  on 500px









by Himura on 500px









by 铁手Halberd on 500px









by 筛沙柒 on 500px









by VincentHuang on 500px









by 😁 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Wuxi - 无锡*
Wuxi City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

Wuxi is the 3rd largest city in Jiangsu Province after Nanjing and Suzhou









by Jerry_Z on 500px









by 摄影师阿DA on 500px









by 千里小马 on 500px









by 千里小马 on 500px









by 博雅 on 500px









by 博雅 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Liuzhou - 柳州*
Liuzhou City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China









by Peterlesss on 500px









by Peterlesss on 500px









by 李嘉菲兰 on 500px









by 白驹 on 500px









by Fodor Liao on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Lanzhou - 兰州*
Lanzhou City, Capital of Gansu Province, NW China









by 陈小羊Timeline on 500px









by 心即桃源 on 500px









by 伞兵 on 500px









by 影子 on 500px








by 未成形青年 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Yantai - 烟台*
Yantai City, Shandong Province, Northern China








by 艾影 on 500px








by Greatwj on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China









by DaYu on 500px









by DaYu on 500px









by 爽De很 on 500px








by 爽De很 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China









by Hellopengpengni on 500px









by Dog.Huang on 500px









by Nick on 500px









by 中国汪建中 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China 









by 飞云 on 500px









by 飞云 on 500px









by 飞云 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Kunming - 昆明*
Kunming City, Capital of Yunnan Province, SW China








by 川味烤地瓜 on 500px









by 川味烤地瓜 on 500px









by lissaad on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Hefei - 合肥*
Hefei City, Capital of Anhui Province, Central China









by 紫玉晶砂 on 500px








by 一颗葱 on 500px








by 袁小淇 on 500px








by 袁小淇 on 500px




​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Guangzhou:*








珠江日出 by Basic阿基 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Zhanjiang:*








《金楼玉宇》 by 雅风66898 on 500px.com


----------



## little universe

*Huzhou - 湖州*
Huzhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China









by ShalLwe on 500px









by 徐瑾 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*









by Ethan Wang on 500px









by 南潇 on 500px









by 爱摄影的锅巴 on 500px









by Peng on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Weihai After Snow - 雪后威海卫*
Weihai City, Shandong Province, Northern China








by 138****5515 on 500px









by 138****5515 on 500px







​


----------



## little universe

*Haitang Bay in Sanya - 三亚 海棠湾*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China









by 片刻温暖YOU on 500px









by 片刻温暖YOU on 500px









by 片刻温暖YOU on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Nanning - 南宁*
Nanning City, Capital of Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China

Please don't confuse Nanning (Capital of Guangxi) in Southern China with the bigger Nanjing (Capital of Jiangsu) in Eastern China









by 飞翔随影 on 500px









by 旋风 on 500px









by 韦盛军 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Taipei - 臺北 *
Capital of Republic of China (aka Taiwan)









by 首可摘星辰 on 500px




​


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Tsim Sha Tsui, Kowloon, Hong Kong by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Weihai, Shandong*

Weihai City, Shandong Province by Zhixiao Jiang, trên Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China








by 丁达祥 on 500px








by 太阳 on 500px








by 太阳 on 500px








by 太阳  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Zhengzhou - 郑州*
Zhengzhou City, Capital of Henan Province, Central China








by 神关苏古渡 on 500px









by 童新亚 on 500px









by 石耀臣 on 500px









by 神关苏古渡 on 500px









by 石耀臣 on 500px








by 胡子 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Haikou - 海口*
Haikou City, Capital of Hainan Province, Southern China








by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px








by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px








by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px








by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px





​


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai*

PuXi Skyline, Shanghai by Septimus Low, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Peking*









Lighting CBD by Chris Chen on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Zhengzhou:*








Middle by 御坂南宫 on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Jinan*









俯瞰泉城济南 by gr3 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Fuzhou*









群山环绕福州城 by WangZH on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kowloon

Hong Kong by A-PA, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Yinzhou, Ningbo*









寧波-鄞州公园 by nozomi mitsuki on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Urumqi*









乌鲁木齐 by zengshiduoji on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen*









黄昏下的深圳图书馆和深圳音乐厅、街道 by 小小3山 on 500px









航拍福田CBD与平流雾 by ∅ on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Wuxi*









无锡茂业天地航拍夜景 by 灰蓝韦伯猫 on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Guangzhou:*








By 欧泳


----------



## GIGIGAGA

very rare angle of Guangzhou, I love it!


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong*









Silent Morning by Siervo De La Luz on 500px


----------



## Poney94200

redcode said:


> *Urumqi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 乌鲁木齐 by zengshiduoji on 500px


sorry for the off topic but this skyscraper made me handsomely think of the One Liberty Place in phyliadehia


----------



## Yellow Fever

Taipei

inter-city train 台北捷運環狀Y線-板橋 by 明勳 葉, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Yongzhou:*








夕阳 by 梧桐雨 on 500px.com


----------



## little universe

*Xi'an - 西安*
Xi'an City, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China








by 如痴如醉 on 500px








by 帕米尔高原 on 500px








by 帕米尔高原 on 500px








by 一意孤行 on 500px







​


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China








by 浪羁天涯 on 500px








by 浪羁天涯 on 500px









by 浪羁天涯 on 500px









by 浪羁天涯 on 500px








by 浪羁天涯 on 500px








by 浪羁天涯 on 500px








by 浪羁天涯 on 500px








by 浪羁天涯 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China








by 麦克斯韦 on 500px








by 天涯静心 on 500px








by 不可思议 on 500px









by 月央photo on 500px








by 月央photo on 500px









by Roytodo on 500px









by Senly.He on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Yuhuan - 玉环*
Yuhuan City, Taizhou City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Yuhuan is a county-level city (tier 4 city) under the administration of prefecture-level city of Taizhou (ZJ)









by 途途 on 500px









by 途途 on 500px








by 途途 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Fuzhou Coastal New Area - 福州长乐 滨海新城*
Changle District, Fuzhou City, Capital of Fujian Province, Eastern China

Fuzhou's Coastal New Area is located at Changle District, about 35km to the southeast of Fuzhou's Downtown Area









by 阿力 on 500px








by Noah on 500px








by 阿力 on 500px







​


----------



## little universe

*Yixing - 宜兴*
Yixing City, Wuxi City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

Yixing is a county-level city (tier 4 city) under the administration of prefecture-level city of Wuxi (JS)









by 邵俊达 on 500px








by 邵俊达 on 500px








by 邵俊达 on 500px








by 悟空 on 500px







​


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Cloudy by johnshlau, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Suining:*








涪江河畔 by SK on 500px.com









涪江河畔 by SK on 500px.com


----------



## gao7

*Hangzhou* - Lighting buildings (I like the music in this video):


----------



## gao7

*Qingdao *- aerial view at night.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Beijing:*








丽泽夕阳 by WANGYUEBO 8393 on 500px.com


----------



## KlausDiggy




----------



## A Chicagoan

*Jinghong:*








版纳澜沧江对岸的告庄 by 一凡 on 500px.com


----------



## little universe

*Jinan - 济南*
Jinan City, Capital of Shandong Province, Northern China








by 印迹光影 on 500px








by 印迹光影 on 500px








by 2easy on 500px








by Bin on 500px









by 钢铁人生 on 500px







​


----------



## little universe

*Lanzhou - 兰州*
Lanzhou City, Capital of Gansu Province, NW China








by 梁子 on 500px








by 未成形青年 on 500px









by 未成形青年 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Binhai New Area (Tianjin) - 天津滨海新区*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China








by 有志的大志 on 500px








by 有志的大志 on 500px








by 有志的大志 on 500px








by 有志的大志 on 500px








by 有志的大志 on 500px








by 有志的大志 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京 *
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China







^^

A must-see epic video of Nanjing 


​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Linyi:*








山东省临沂市滨河凤凰广场春季风景 by 王文童 on 500px.com


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*








by HK on 500px









by E＝mc² on 500px









by 好好先生 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Hefei - 合肥*
Hefei City, Capital of Anhui Province, Central China








by 匆匆行色 on 500px








by 匆匆行色 on 500px








by 匆匆行色 on 500px









by 匆匆行色 on 500px









by 匆匆行色 on 500px









by 匆匆行色 on 500px









by 匆匆行色 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Ningbo - 宁波*
Ningbo City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Ningbo is the 2nd Largest City of Zhejiang Province after the Provincial Capital Hangzhou 


Ningbo South CBD (or Yinzhou CBD) - 宁波南部商务区(鄞州商务区)








by Himura on 500px








by 139****2896 on 500px




Ningbo East New City - 宁波东部新城








by 赟师傅 on 500px








by 赟师傅 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Xiamen (or Amoy) - 厦门*
Xiamen City, Fujian Province, Eastern China








by ALan on 500px









by 哈拉文子 on 500px









by 龍遊天下（🐉）on 500px









by Turbulent Age on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China








by 斐晓悟 on 500px









by 斐晓悟 on 500px








by Matthew·马 on 500px








by Matthew·马 on 500px









by Matthew·马 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou - 杭州*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China









by kentil on 500px









by 大头宝宝 on 500px









by 青山之翼 on 500px









by LST on 500px









by LST on 500px









by 等风 on 500px









by 花果山下孙大剩 on 500px








by 口口Hyman on 500px







​


----------



## little universe

*Xi'an - 西安*
Xi'an City, Capital of Shaanxi Province, NW China

Known as Chang'an in ancient days, Xi'an is one of the 4 Great Ancient Capital Cities of China, along with Beijing, Nanjing & Luoyang.









by 叫我kevin好了 on 500px









by 苏察哈尔琛 on 500px









by 等风 on 500px









by 等风 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Shaoxing - 绍兴*
Shaoxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Shaoxing is the 4th largest city in Zhejiang Province after Hangzhou, Ningbo & Wenzhou.
Shaoxing's 2 urban districts Yuecheng and Keqiao are part of the Hangzhou Metropolitan Area (杭州都市圈)









by 袁小淇 on 500px








by 袁小淇 on 500px










by 曹连聪 on 500px








by 曹连聪 on 500px









by Rayneo奇幻之旅 on 500px








by Rayneo奇幻之旅 on 500px




​


----------



## Yellow Fever

Shanghai

Shanghai by Jacques Rollet, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Nanchang:*








南昌红谷滩城市风光 by 小法师925 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Xining:*








暮色之城 by 御风 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Jinan:*








By 皇城根 on Gaoloumi


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Nanchang:*








城市钢铁丛林 by 小法师925 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Fuzhou:*








福州IFC by 之光 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chongqing:*








南坪日落 by 土家农二哥 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Huizhou:*








看 by - on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Fuling District, Chongqing:* (80 km/50 mi from the main Chongqing skyline)








涪陵滨江景观 by Joseph on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Wenjiang District, Chengdu:*








金马河畔 by 茂哥 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Xiamen:*








我们的城市 by 龍遊天下（🐉） on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Shenzhen:*








蓝天白云乌云海港 by 刘润泽 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Huidong County, Huizhou:*








双月湾 by Sunmoon on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen*









暴风雨来临前的宁静 by i修炼成精的板蓝根 on 500px

@A Chicagoan what are all these projects in Houhai?


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


> @A Chicagoan what are all these projects in Houhai?


I have no idea


----------



## redcode

*Dalian*









大连星海公园游轮/快艇 by Gin on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Jinan:*








夕阳下的高楼 by By光影 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Lianyungang:*








在海一方公园 by zuozongy on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Qingdao*









青岛CBD by 乐乐哥 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou*









东湖公园 by Lucas圈圈 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong*

PANO0001-全景 by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Xiamen*









夜幕才落厦门岛 by 叶落秋分 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Nanchang*









南昌 by Tenron on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Manzhouli, Inner Mongolia:*








Manzhouli by nozomi mitsuki on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Peking*









霞光普照京城 by 光影 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tianjin*









天津滨海机场日落 by 小闪JC on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Pazhou, Guangzhou*









日落时分的城市天际线 by 🙃 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Wuhan*









改机绿地日出 by 苏一帆 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou*









洛溪大桥 by Ti_Amo_Yu on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chongqing*









重庆城市风光夜景天际线 by 一眼繁星 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai*









日出东方 by Parasite of deep on 5000px


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen*









广东省深圳市城市风光 by 深圳小鬼 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Wuxi








*
无锡蠡湖之光 by 微信用户 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Suzhou*









苏州城市夜景 by 潇潇纳兰 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou*

Nov.24.2021 twilight by Kevin Ho, sur Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou - 杭州*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China
















by 群哥 on 500px








by 不会拍照的李同学 on 500px








by 胡思源 on 500px








by 正陽兮門下 on 500px








by BothBin📷 on 500px








by EpicHao on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Ningbo - 宁波*
Ningbo City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Ningbo, literally means "Peaceful Sea Waves (海定波宁)", is the 2nd largest city in Zhejiang Province only after the provincial capital Hangzhou.
The Port of Ningbo-Zhoushan (World's No.3)  is the 2nd busiest Container Port in China only after the Port of Shanghai (World's No.1).

Ningbo has 3 CBD(s):
1. Sanjiangkou CBD (Old Downtown) - 三江口
2. South CBD (Yinzhou CBD) - 南部(鄞州)商务区
3. East CBD (East New City) - 东部新城


*Sanjiangkou CBD (Old Downtown) - 三江口*








by YANT on 500px








by MUSHAN on 500px








by CHEN on 500px





* South CBD (Yinzhou CBD) - 南部(鄞州)商务区*








by YANT on 500px








by 练津嘉 on 500px








by YANT on 500px








by YANT on 500px






*East New City (or East CBD) - 东部新城*








by Liverpool on 500px








by amico on 500px








by 练津嘉 on 500px








by 陆大圣 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Shaoxing - 绍兴*
Shaoxing City, Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Shaoxing is the 4th largest city in Zhejiang Province after Hangzhou, Ningbo & Wenzhou.
Shaoxing's 2 Urban Districts Yuecheng & Keqiao are parts of the Hangzhou Metropolitan Area (杭州都市圈).


*Keqiao District - 柯桥区*








by 茶马古道 on 500px








by 金·摄影 on 500px




*Yuecheng District (Didang CBD) - 越城区(迪荡商务区)*








by [email protected] on 500px








by [email protected] on 500px








by 半素OUHU on 500px








by 天草 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing Hexi New CBD - 南京 河西新区*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

Nanjing, literally means the "Southern Capital", is one of the 4 Great Ancient Capitals of China along with Beijing (the "Northern Capital"), Xi'an & Luoyang.
Nanjing was the capital of Republic of China (ROC) before its retreat to Taiwan in 1949.









by Xujx _1013 on 500px








by Xujx _1013 on 500px








by 努力成环的C on 500px








by 寂静岭 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing Old Downtown - 南京中心城区*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

Nanjing, literally means the "Southern Capital", is one of the 4 Great Ancient Capitals of China along with Beijing (the "Northern Capital"), Xi'an & Luoyang.
Nanjing was the capital of Republic of China (ROC) before its retreat to Taiwan in 1949.









by 一只海星 on 500px








by 一只海星 on 500px








by 阿岳 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin Binhai New Area - 天津 滨海新区*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China

Tianjin is the Largest Port City in Northern China and a Gateway to the Capital Beijing.
Tianjin was the 2nd Largest Economical, Commercial & Financial Centre of China from late 19th Century to early 20th Century only after Shanghai.








by 小法师 on 500px








by Zhixiang Liu on 500px








by Zhixiang Liu on 500px








by 大世界 on 500px








by 甜椒 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin Old Downtown - 天津中心城区*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China

Tianjin is the Largest Port City in Northern China and a Gateway to the Capital Beijing.
Tianjin was the 2nd Largest Economical, Commercial & Financial Centre of China from late 19th Century to early 20th Century only after Shanghai.








by Dennis双桂坊 on 500px








by Eraser_Suo🔒9️⃣️ on 500px








by 李 on 500px








by Freedom Fu on 500px








by 不会修图的摄影师 on 500px








by 药 on 500px








by Filippo on 500px








by Filippo on 500px





​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Weihai:*








海上看威海 by 浮光掠影 on 500px.com









城市风光 by 浮光掠影 on 500px.com


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China








by Jason翔升 on 500px








by Jason翔升 on 500px








by Jason翔升 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China 








by Nick on 500px








by Nick on 500px








by 李向碧 on 500px








by 李向碧 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Wuhan - 武汉*
Wuhan City, Capital of Hubei Province, Central China

With the population of over 12 million within its metropolitan area, Wuhan is the largest city in Central China









by MetalYoung on 500px








by 威摄 on 500px








by F.G.L on 500px








by 心無所驻 on 500px








by 丁丁历险季 on 500px








by 威摄 on 500px








by 黑白猫 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Wuhan - 武汉*
Wuhan City, Capital of Hubei Province, Central China

With the population of over 12 million within its metropolitan area, Wuhan is the largest city in Central China









by 威摄 on 500px








by 威摄 on 500px








by 威摄 on 500px








by 威摄 on 500px








by 威摄 on 500px




​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Jinan:*








山东济南高新区汉峪金谷环形全景图 by 套路哥 on 500px.com


----------



## little universe

*Hefei - 合肥*
Hefei City, Capital of Anhui Province, Central China

Home to *University of Science and Technology of China* (a member of *C9 League*), Hefei is an emerging high-tech industrial centre in China









by Youngm on 500px








by 猕猴桃_Rex on 500px








by Gørvell。on 500px








by 低调的摄影 on 500px








by 庐州大姜 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Hefei - 合肥*
Hefei City, Capital of Anhui Province, Central China

Home to *University of Science and Technology of China* (a member of *C9 League*), Hefei is an emerging high-tech industrial centre in China









by 蓝鲸 on 500px








by 蓝鲸 on 500px








by 东栋 on 500px








by Ark Z on 500px








by Juains_Q on 500px










by 庐州明月 on 500px








by 183****5929 on 500px




​


----------



## GIGIGAGA

1.Shanghai
2.Shenzhen
3.Hongkong
4.Beijing
5.Guangzhou
6.Chongqing
7.Tianjin
8.Suzhou
9.Nanjing
10.Changsha
11.Dalian
12.Qingdao
13.Hangzhou
14.Wuhan
15.Nanning
16.Ningbo
17.Wuxi
18.Xiamen
19.Zhuhai
20.Taibei
My top 20 list😁😁😁
OMG, I forgot Chengdu。。。。。,it should be among 15-18


----------



## little universe

*Dalian (or Port Arthur) - 大连*
Dalian City, Liaoning Province, NE China

Dalian is the largest port city in NE China. It was known as Port Arthur (亚瑟港) to the Western World in old days.









by 侯诗泽 on 500px








by 侯诗泽 on 500px








by 侯诗泽 on 500px








by FUFU on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*








by TLK  on 500px








by TLK  on 500px








by TLK  on 500px








by TLK  on 500px








by TLK  on 500px





​


----------



## Zaz965

please, take a look at this huge urban area in Guangdong  
















GUANGZHOU | Public Transport


Interesting that they build express metro and subway lines. In Europe there are also fast railway services in cities, but we don't call it a subway or metro line. It is mostly a real train line and could be even integrated in the regional railway service.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

This is what this huge metro areas look on the map.


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^^
@KillerZavatar, @Khale_Xi , I hope this area could be some Coruscant skyline in the future


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou Qianjiang Century New CBD - 杭州钱江世纪城*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, East China








by 136****1197 on 500px








by 136****1197 on 500px








by 136****1197  on 500px








by 136****1197  on 500px








by 136****1197  on 500px








By 随风 from Gaoloumi.com




​


----------



## little universe

*Jinan - 济南*
Jinan City, Capital of Shandong Province, North China








by 照相的老King on 500px









by 照相的老King on 500px








by 照相的老King on 500px








by 辉摄天下  on 500px








by 小火柴的火 on 500px








by 小火柴的火 on 500px








by 小火柴的火 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou (or Soochow) - 苏州*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, East China

Suzhou was the economic, commercial and cultural center of China from Ming Dynasty to Qing Dynasty (circa 15th Century to Mid-19th Century).
Suzhou's prominent place in China was replaced by its neighbouring city of Shanghai after the devastating *Taiping Rebellion* (1850 – 1864).









by 飞鸟 on 500px








by 吴韵苏州 on 500px








by KanSir. on 500px








by 呆呆龙 on 500px








by 呆呆龙 on 500px








by KanSir. on 500px








by MAGIC CAT百变酷猫 on 500px








by 飞鸟 on 500px








by _WaNg on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Wuxi - 无锡*
Wuxi City, Jiangsu Province, East China

Wuxi is the 3rd city of Jiangsu Province after Nanjing & Suzhou









by 熊猫 on 500px








by 熊猫 on 500px








by 尼莫 on 500px








by 罗一颂 RoySoong on 500px








by 林映像 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Xiamen (or Amoy) - 厦门*
Xiamen City, Fujian Province, East China








by 金金金龙 on 500px








by 金金金龙 on 500px








by 金金金龙 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao (or Tsingtao) - 青岛*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, North China








by qwwffss on 500px








by qwwffss on 500px








by 花满楼Seth  on 500px








by 陈东满 on 500px








by 王高波 on 500px








by Hernando on 500px








by Hernando on 500px








by H.CHEN📸 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Dalian (or Port Arthur) - 大连*
Dalian City, Liaoning Province, NE China

Dalian is the largest port city in NE China. It was known as Port Arthur (亚瑟港) to the Western World in old days.








by 马背情怀 on 500px








by NEXO on 500px








by 吴海江Seawu on 500px








by NEXO on 500px








by 刘明星 on 500px








by 吴海江Seawu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Huizhou - 惠州*
Huizhou City, Guangdong Province, South China








by a on 500px








by 风雪夜归狼 on 500px








by 猫叔老任 on 500px








by 猫叔老任 on 500px








by 猫叔老任 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Guiyang - 贵阳*
Guiyang City, Capital of Guizhou Province, SW China








by 锰钢拉丝 on 500px








by 青光LTAO on 500px








by 布达 on 500px








by 布达 on 500px








by 教你玩—赵欣 on 500px








by 青蓝的光 on 500px








by 锰钢拉丝 on 500px








by 锰钢拉丝 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Dongguan - 东莞*
Dongguan City, Guangdong Province, South China








by 罗珠东周 on 500px








by RD-H on 500px








by 莞尔 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Changsha - 长沙*
Changsha City, Capital of Hunan Province, Central China








by 江湖人称杨Sir on 500px








by 江湖人称杨Sir on 500px








by ripple on 500px








by Evan  on 500px








by Evan  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Wuhan - 武汉*
Wuhan City, Capital of Hubei Province, Central China

Wuhan is the largest city in Central Part of China with its total population over 12 million








by SweatLau on 500px








by ArtistGENYU on 500px








by ArtistGENYU on 500px








by ArtistGENYU on 500px








by 骑驴的牧羊人 on 500px








by 小湛  on 500px



​


----------



## Zaz965

hong kong
by
*CP LaU*


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*








by TheMaxia on 500px





*Guangzhou - 广州*








by TheMaxia on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Nanning - 南宁*
Nanning City, Capital of Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China

Please don't confuse *Nanning* (Capital of Guangxi, Southern China) with the bigger *Nanjing *(Capital of Jiangsu, Eastern China)









by nikko on 500px








by nikko on 500px








by nikko on 500px








by nikko on 500px








by nikko on 500px


​


----------



## Zaz965

Zhanjiang skyline is pretty underrated  
















Zhanjiang 湛江, Guangdong Province


by 雅风66898 on 500px by 雅风66898 on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## little universe

😅😂

*The Londoner Macao** - 澳门伦敦人*
Macau SAR, South China
*















*
by 沐云Sean on 500px








by 沐云Sean on 500px
*







*
by 沐云Sean on 500px
*







*
by 沐云Sean on 500px
*







*
by 沐云Sean on 500px
*







*
by 沐云Sean on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China








by 雾都青年 on 500px








by 李笑翔 on 500px








by 李笑翔 on 500px








by 李笑翔 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (or Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China








by 李笑翔 on 500px








by 李笑翔 on 500px








by 李笑翔 on 500px








by 李笑翔 on 500px








by 李笑翔 on 500px








by 李笑翔 on 500px








by 李笑翔 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing Seen from North Bank of the Yangtze River - 长江北岸看金陵*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, East China








by mwh on 500px








by mwh on 500px








by mwh on 500px








by 落叶南京西 on 500px








by 落叶南京西  on 500px








by 落叶南京西  on 500px








by 落叶南京西 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, East China








by BIG FISH on 500px








by 李玉杰 on 500px








by 海中鲨鱼 on 500px








by 李玉杰 on 500px








by 布鲁伦斯 on 500px








by KeleKeL on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px








by 王侃 on 500px








by 格物致知—李玉杰 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Wuhan - 武汉*
Wuhan City, Capital of Hubei Province, Central China

With its population of over 12 million, Wuhan is the largest city in central part of China.








by 光！ on 500px








by 微信用户 on 500px








by 光！ on 500px








by 光！ on 500px








by 光！ on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Wuhan - 武汉*
Wuhan City, Capital of Hubei Province, Central China

With its population of over 12 million, Wuhan is the largest city in central part of China.








by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px








by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px








by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px








by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px








by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Nanning - 南宁*
Nanning City, Capital of Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China

Please don't confuse *Nanning* (Capital of Guangxi, Southern China) with the bigger *Nanjing *(Capital of Jiangsu, Eastern China) 








by 背包客 on 500px








by 背包客 on 500px








by 背包客 on 500px








by 背包客 on 500px








by 背包客 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Ningbo (or Ningpo) - 宁波*
Ningbo City, Zhejiang Province, East China

Ningbo, literally means "Peaceful Sea Waves (海定波宁)", is the 2nd largest city in Zhejiang Province only after the provincial capital Hangzhou.
The Port of Ningbo-Zhoushan (World's No.3) is the 2nd busiest Container Port in China only after the Port of Shanghai (World's No.1).

Ningbo has 3 CBD(s):
1. Sanjiangkou CBD (Old Downtown) - 三江口
2. South CBD (Yinzhou CBD) - 南部(鄞州)商务区
3. East CBD (East New City) - 东部新城


*South CBD (or Yinzhou CBD) - 南部商务区*








by ljin on 500px








by YANT on 500px








by YANT on 500px





*Sanjiangkou Old Downtown - 三江口老城中心*








by 你好CHEN on 500px








by 张指浩 on 500px








by 你好CHEN on 500px








by 逸镜 on 500px





*Zhenhai District - 镇海区*
Outer NE Ningbo








by 逸镜 on 500px





*East New City (or East CBD) - 东部新城*








by 江南土财主 - from sina weibo








June 16 by 宁波Jensen from Gaoloumi.com




​


----------



## Yellow Fever

Lujiazui skyline - DJI Mini SE by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Zhuhai - 珠海*
Zhuhai City, Guangdong Province, South China








by NKFKHLC on 500px









by 云卷云舒 on 500px









by 云卷云舒 on 500px








by 云卷云舒 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Foshan - 佛山*
Foshan City, Guangdong Province, South China








by 去去去拍照去 on 500px








by 去去去拍照去 on 500px








by 去去去拍照去 on 500px








by 指尖上的快乐 on 500px








by 指尖上的快乐 on 500px








by 指尖上的快乐 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China








by 山岚 on 500px








by 山岚 on 500px








by 山岚 on 500px








by CHAPA丨蒋小翼 on 500px








by CHAPA丨蒋小翼 on 500px








by CHAPA丨蒋小翼 on 500px








by CHAPA丨蒋小翼 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China 








by 依克明安 on 500px








by 摄影师叶子 on 500px








by 依克明安 on 500px








by CHAPA丨蒋小翼 on 500px








by JCGGG on 500px








by JCGGG on 500px



​


----------



## Yellow Fever

Taichung
雲端台中｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Where else
深圳市民中心 by Jianxiong Wang, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

@little universe, @A Chicagoan, @kenamour, @Lincolnlover2005, I think Jinan superpassed Qingdao in number of buildings, take a look  













【美图】济南绝佳美图汇总 暨 CBD美图征集帖 - 第108页 - 济南 - 高楼迷摩天族


【美图】济南绝佳美图汇总 暨 CBD美图征集帖 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## Yellow Fever

Taipei
Untitled by 毛貓大少爺, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

The 3 big guys of Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kowloon

HongKong 香港 (221029)i13p by 波記338 Leung, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

nanjing
















NANJING | Golden Eagle International Shopping Center |...


complete :cheers:




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kaohsiung
kaohsiung air by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Taipei
inter-city train 台北捷運環狀Y線-板橋 by 明勳 葉, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Taipei
Untitled by 毛貓大少爺, on Flickr


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Taipei has improved a lot in term of skyscraper, I like Taipei


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kaohsiung 
2022/11/26/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## si_di_ow

I have never been to China but it looks like the cities there are beautiful. Love the skyline


----------



## Yellow Fever

Taipei
000035410020_pm by weichen_kh, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK
Floating city by samuel. w, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Dalian (or Port Arthur) - 大连*
Dalian City, Liaoning Province, NE China








by F.Tianny on 500px








by F.Tianny on 500px








by 悦己悦友 on 500px








by 悦己悦友 on 500px








by F.Tianny on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Jinan - 济南*
Jinan City, Capital of Shandong Province, North China








by 张逸哲 on 500px








by 张逸哲 on 500px








by 张逸哲 on 500px








by 张逸哲 on 500px








by 张逸哲 on 500px








by 张逸哲 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin Municipality, North China








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px



​


----------



## Yellow Fever

Shenzhen

Buildings by QuantFoto, on Flickr


----------

